# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  45 und raus das Teil?

## Franzlxaver

Hallo zusammen,  nach Freischaltung mag auch ich mich in den Klub der potenziellen Prostatalosen aufnehmen lassen und  mich vorstellen. Angefangen hatte alles mit ner harmlosen Vorsorgeuntersuchung letzten Herbst bei meinem Hausarzt mit PSA 14,6 ... ich hatte keine Ahnung was das bedeutet und fand mich dann plötzlich beim Urologen wieder, der in zwei Kontrolluntersuchungen im 4-Wochen-Abstand immer noch 10,7 bzw. 10,1 feststellte. Tastbefund "suspekt", Ultraschall 23 ml. Biopsie ergab dann in 2 von 12 Stanzen "Infiltrate eines drüsig strukturierten Tumorgewebes, das durchschnittlich 35% der beiden Gewebszylinder rechts einnimmt (60% in 1 und 10% in 2) ..." ... ergab somit ICD-O C 61, M8140/3, G 2 b und Gleasonscore: 4 (90%)+3=7 b  Für mich begann eine Zeit des Lesens und fühle mich auch topp durch meinen Urologen betreut und beraten ... er empfiehlt ob der Werte die Komplettentnahme und die Heilungschancen stehen wohl gut ... allerdings bin ich mit 45 doch etwas in Sorge, wenn das Thema auf zu erwartende Erektionsprobleme kommt ...  Wenn ich hier die Beiträge im Forum lese, dann muss das wohl nicht zwingend sein, aber ein paar Meinungen zur vorgesehenen Therapie im allgemeinen und im Hinblick auf Impotenz im speziellen würden mich doch freuen ... Merci vorab

----------


## skipper

Hallo Franzlxaver,
bei deiner Ausgangslage kommen als kurative Therapien Bestrahlung oder OP in Frage. Über die vor und Nachteile dieser Therapien solltest du dich sehr gut informieren.
Mit 48 Jahren habe ich mich für eine OP entschieden und bin mit der getroffenen Entscheidung bislang sehr zufrieden, da Kontinenz und Potenz erhalten werden konnten.
Dies ist jedoch abhängig von der Situation vor Ort , heißt der Ausbreitung deines Tumors , sowie den Fähigkeiten deines Operateurs.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Franzlxaver:-
Lass Dir nichts vormachen. Ein Gleason 4+3 ist nicht ohne . . ., und dass Du die Sache damit los bist, das steht in den Sternen. Bevor ich diese großen Risiken auf mich nähme, würde ich mich erst noch mit weiteren, weniger invasiven Therapien bekannt machen, z.B. mit einer HIFU Behandlung.
Gruß und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Franzlxaver

Merci für die ersten Antworten und PNs ... weniger invasive Methoden und Bestrahlung bedeuten doch aber auch, dass nicht genau abgeschätzt werden kann, ob der Tumor gestreut hat oder nicht? Seh ich das richtig?

Bzgl. Streuung noch die Frage, ob dies in der Erkennung einen Unterschied macht ob "Normal"-OP oder daVinci-Methode?

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... weniger invasive Methoden und Bestrahlung bedeuten doch aber auch, dass nicht genau abgeschätzt werden kann, ob der Tumor gestreut hat oder nicht? Seh ich das richtig?


Ja, das siehst Du richtig. 
Du bist jung und es besteht eine *gute Heilungschance* durch die OP, *falls* der Tumor noch nicht gestreut hat.
Solange sich Metastasen nicht im Bild nachweisen lassen, erkennt man das nur durch Entnahme von Lymphknoten. Dies wird routinemässig bei der OP gemacht.
In diesem Falle wurden Lymphknoten entnommen vor einer geplanten Bestrahlung. 
Die wurde dann abgesagt, weil die Knoten positiv waren. 
Wenn die Knoten während OP gleich im "Schnellschnittverfahren" untersucht werden und sich als positiv herausstellen, kann es sein, dass die OP abgebrochen wird, weil Heilung nicht mehr erreicht werden kann.
Bitte unterhalte Dich mit Deinem Arzt über die Möglichkeit der Lymphknoten-Diagnostik während der OP. 
(Ich habe ähnliche Vorbedingungen gehabt, die Knoten wurden aber erst nach der OP untersucht. Sie waren positiv. Nun betrachtet man den Verlust der Prostata eben unter dem Aspekt der "Reduktion der Tumormasse" als richtig. Da mag auch was dransein.)




> Bzgl. Streuung noch die Frage, ob dies in der Erkennung einen Unterschied macht ob "Normal"-OP oder daVinci-Methode?


Nein, das macht keinen Unterschied. Der Vorteil der "Da Vinci"-Methode ist wohl die etwas kürzere Rekonvaleszenz und die kleinere Narbe. Wichtiger ist die Erfahrung und das Können des operierenden Arztes. 
Guck Dir seine Hände an!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## tom aus lu

> Nein, das macht keinen Unterschied


Es ist richtig, dass maßgeblich die Erfahrung des Operateurs zu einem akzeptablen Ergebnis führt, unabhängig welche Methode gewählt wird.

Deine Aussage ist im Punkt auf die Streuung richtig. Global besteht aber ein großer Unterschied, dieser liegt einfach im enspannteren Arbeiten für den Operateur. Dieses kann locker sitzen, dazu kommt noch, dass DaVinci den allseits vorhandenen Tremor (Zittern) des Operateurs ausgleicht. Jeder Operateur hat halt mal gute und schlechte Tage und die Hände sind nicht an allen Tagen gleich ruhig. Hier liegt der große Vorteil der Maschine! Das "Ausschälen" von den Nervenbahnen geht insgesamt "ruhiger" über die Bühne. Dies, zusammen mit genügend Erfahrung, kann eine "nerven schonende" OP begünstigen.

Die kosmetischen Gründe sowie die kürzere Rekonvaleszenz hast du ja bereits schon erwähnt.

Tom

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Hvielmi, Du irrst jetzt aber mehrfach, oder ich bin weder regelrecht beraten noch behandelt worden: 



> In diesem Falle wurden Lymphknoten entnommen vor einer geplanten Bestrahlung. 
> Die wurde dann abgesagt, weil die Knoten positiv waren. 
> Wenn die Knoten während OP gleich im "Schnellschnittverfahren" untersucht werden und sich als positiv herausstellen, kann es sein, dass die OP abgebrochen wird, weil Heilung nicht mehr erreicht werden kann.
> Bitte unterhalte Dich mit Deinem Arzt über die Möglichkeit der Lymphknoten-Diagnostik während der OP. 
> (Ich habe ähnliche Vorbedingungen gehabt, die Knoten wurden aber erst nach der OP untersucht. Sie waren positiv. Nun betrachtet man den Verlust der Prostata eben unter dem Aspekt der "Reduktion der Tumormasse" als richtig. Da mag auch was dransein.)


Positive Lymphknoten (Tumorformel N1 oder M1) führen nicht zur Absabe einer späteren Bestrahlung. Die Bestrahlung wird nur abgesagt, wenn zu ihrer Vorbereitung im Rahmen von CT, MRT oder PET Fernmetastasen gefunden wurden. Auch M1 in meiner Tumorformel bedeutet nicht unbedingt so weit weg, dass die Bestrahlung abgesagt wird. So ist es mir ergangen und nachzulesen. 

Warum Deine Bestrahlung anscheinend abgesagt wurde, kann man sicher ohne genaues Wissen zu Verlauf und Diagnosen nicht sagen. Drum sag ich nur als Wiederholung: Weil bei mir nach RPE trotz positiver Lymphknoten zur Vorbereitung der Bestrahlung PET (drei Monate vorher) sowie kombiniert CT und MRT unmittelbar vor Bestrahlung jeweils ohne Befund waren, kam ich zur Bestrahlung. 

Der hier vorliegende Fall dürfte aber viel günstiger sein. Der Franzl kann sich ja auch mal über Brachytherapie erkundigen. In jedem Falle sind Franzls Chancen günstig, noch mit seinen Enkeln tanzen gehen zu können. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Lass Dir nichts vormachen. Ein Gleason 4+3 ist nicht ohne . . ., und dass Du die Sache damit los bist, das steht in den Sternen. Bevor ich diese großen Risiken auf mich nähme, würde ich mich erst noch mit weiteren, weniger invasiven Therapien bekannt machen, z.B. mit einer HIFU Behandlung.
> Gruß und alles Gute, Reinardo


HiFU ist kein wissenschaftlich anerkannte Methode zur kurativen Behandlung von Prostatakrebs.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Daniel Schmidt.  Jedoch wird HIFU von einer Vielzahl in- und ausländischer Kliniken angeboten, u.a. von der Charité Berlin, der Uniklinik Halle, derAsklepius Klinik in Barmbeck. In Spanien bietet jede größere Klinik HIFU an. Mir liegen Statistiken mit beachtlichen Ergebnissen vor. 
Aber ich habe HIFU ja auch nur als Beispiel dafür genannt, dass es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt to skin a cat.
Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Reinardo,
bezüglich HIFU hätte ich eine Frage, obwohl ich diese Therapie nicht gewählt habe: Ich habe gelesen, dass lt. Westdeutschem Prostatakrebszentrum die Rückfallquote bei HIFU mit ca. 80 % relativ hoch ist??
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man mit 45 Jahren die HIFU-Therapie in Betracht ziehen soll. Je jünger man bei einem PCa ist, umso eher spricht dies für eine OP.

Liebe Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Franzlxaver,

vielleicht schaust Du dir mein Profil an. Dort ist eine Nebenwirkung beschrieben, die kein Urologe vor einer OP erwähnt, nämlich die Anastomosenstriktur.
Aber trotzdem stehe ich zu meiner Entscheidung, die OP gewählt zu haben, weil ich den Krebs einfach los werden wollte und ich würde wieder so handeln.

Liebe Grüße Siegfried

----------


## Franzlxaver

Merci für all die Anmerkungen und PNs ... ich hab heute mit nem zweiten (vom ersten völlig unabhängigen) Urologen gesprochen ... der hat die Vorgehensweise bestätigt ... da nur eine Hälfte betroffen ist, werden wohl bei ner OP (auch er tendierte zu daVinci, wenngleich die Hamburger wohl beides wirklich perfekt können) aller Voraussicht nach genügend Nerven übrig bleiben, um das mit "unterstützenden Medikamenten" auf die Reihe zu bekommen ...

Nächste Woche steht nun CT des Bauchraums und Knochenuntersuchung an ... meine Entscheidung pro daVinci-OP ist wohl gefallen ...

----------


## Sabine

Auch wir bzw. mein Mann hat sich für die " Da Vinci "  - Methode entschieden - und das nicht bereut - ganz im Gegenteil !
Es hat sich als die richtige Entscheidung in jeder Beziehung erwiesen.
Wünsche Dir genau so gute Erfahrungen- und Ergebnisse !

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Reinardo, nicht genannte Autoren von Statistiken mit beachtlichen Ergebnissen habe wissenschaftlich keinen Wert. 


> Mir liegen Statistiken mit beachtlichen Ergebnissen vor.


Meine "Geheimquelle" reiht HIFU unter klinische Evaluation ein. Wer mehr lesen will, sei auf die genannten(!) Veröffentlichungen verwiesen. 

Ich finde das Vorgehen von Franzl ziemlich gut und wünsch ihm viel Glück,
Gruß, D.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Positive Lymphknoten (Tumorformel N1 oder M1) führen nicht zur Absabe einer späteren Bestrahlung. Die Bestrahlung wird nur abgesagt, wenn zu ihrer Vorbereitung im Rahmen von CT, MRT oder PET Fernmetastasen gefunden wurden.


Lieber Diogenes
Hier liegt ein einfaches Missverständnis vor:

In dem Link war die Rede von einer Radiatio als Ersttherapie, mit Heilungsabsicht,
so wie Du und ich eine RPE bekamen mit Heilungsabsicht.
Diese Bestrahlung wurde abgesagt, nachdem man Lymphmetastasen gefunden hatte,
genau wie gelegentlich die OP abgebrochen wird, wenn man positive Lymphknoten findet.

Von einer Salvage-Bestrahlung war nicht die Rede.
Dass ich mich anscheinend missverständlich ausgedrückt habe, tut mir leid.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Franzlxaver

Ich würde die OP auch wieder machen ob Da Vinci oder offen etc ist nicht sooo massgebend wichtig ist der gute Mann/oder die Frau wissen was sie tun.
Natürlich hängt die Nerverhaltende OP auch davon ab ob diese nach Beschau auch möglich ist, da man immer erst mal den Krebs besiegen kann.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und Drücke Dir die Daumen für einen guten Verlauf.

Gruss Andy

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Hvielmi, 

es muss Dir nicht Leid tun,... 



> Von einer Salvage-Bestrahlung war nicht die Rede.
> Dass ich mich anscheinend missverständlich ausgedrückt habe, tut mir leid.


... wir sind nur Dilettanten und müssen unsere Grenzen entsprechend einschätzen. Für mich bedeutet die Teilnahme hier daher die Weitergabe von Erlebtem. Ärztlichen Rat kann und will ich gar nicht toppen. 

Eine Salvage Therapie ist nach meinem Verständnis eine Therapie am Rezidiv. Meine genossene Bestrahlung passt nicht unter Rezidiv... Hier geht es aber nicht darum, 

sondern um Franzl, und der soll seinen Weg gehen.
Gruß, D.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hvielmi:
Du schreibst in Deinem Beitrag: "Du bist jung und es besteht eine gute Heilungschance durch die OP."  
Aber da wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher.  Es ist zunächst fragwürdig, ob positive Empfehlungen zu Therapien hier im Forum von uns Laien überhaupt gegeben werden sollten. Das ist doch die  Aufgabe der "Profis" und von den  Leuten, die an der Hotline des BPS für Beratungen extra geschult sind. Unsere (meine) Aufgabe sehe ich eher darin, vor Risiken und Nebenwirkungen zu warnen, denn das kommt bei den Beratungen durch  "Profis" sehr oft zu kurz, und alternative Behandlungsmöglichkeiten aufzuzeigen. Eigene gute oder weniger gute Erfahrungen können auch nicht auf Andere übertragen werden, weil die körperlichen Voraussetzungen und die Lebenserwartungen für die Zukunft bei jedem Menschen andere sind.
Bei Franzl hätte ich auch bzgl einer Operation, gleich welcher Art, gewisse Bedenken. Die Prostatektomie stellt einen schweren und irreparablen Eingriff in die körperliche Integrität dar. Und je höher der Glreason-Wert ist, umso größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Rezidivs. Was wissen wir, ob der Krebs nicht jetzt schon systemisch ist oder es gar von Anfang an schon war? Eine mögliche Folgebestrahlung erfolgt  auch ohne Garantie eines kurativen Ergebnisses.  Und dann ergeht es Franzl wie so vielen andern Mitbetroffenen: Er wird auf Hormontherapie gesetzt und befindet sich damit in einer Therapiefalle, denn bei höheren Gleason-Werten (peritetraploide DNA) greift die Hormontherapie zu kurz.  Weitergehende systemische Behandlung gibt es nach den derzeitigen Richtlinien aber erst ab dem Zustand ser Hormonresistenz. Die  Lebensqualität ist dahin, und das in so jungen Jahren.
Das ist meine Meinung zum Fall Franzl.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Reinardo, 

was für verbitterter und besserwisserischer alter Mann Du wohl bist. Hast Du selber niemals eine harte Behandlung gegen Krebs benötigt und bist so in biblisches Alter vorgerückt, gehst Du nun bei begründet auf Heilung hoffenden jungen Männern hin und verbreitest spekulative Angst und Schrecken. Erst fällt Dein HIFU durch Profis und die medizinwissenschaftliche Literatur nicht mal durch, sondern ist fast akzeptierte Therapiemethode. Dann schreibst Du solch einen demotivierenden Mist. 

Gegen Franzl bin ich sicher ein alter Mann. Dennoch könntest Du immer noch mein Vater sein. Und ich bereue nichts an harter Therapie, die ab Ende 2011 auf mich einschlug. Mit dummem Gerede wie Deinem kann mir hier Niemand mehr Angst machen. Vor der OP und bevor ich mich intensiv mit der Krebsmedizin auseinandersetzte wär das anders gewesen. Die Prostatektomie ist sicher ein schwerer Eingriff. Franzl ist aber jung und kräftig und steht das locker durch. Zur Vorbereitung empfehle ich noch Konditionstraining auf dem Fahrrad oder im Schwimmbad. Nach der OP alleine gibt es für ihn beste Heilungschancen. 

Dem Franzl sag ich daher wiederholt: Zur Heilung gehört Deine Überzeugung, den richtigen Weg zu gehen. Sonst wird das nichts. Neben OP gibt es für Dich noch andere richtige Wege, der von Dir gewählte ist aber genau so richtig. Die Überzeugung, geheilt zu werden, gehört in jedem Fall dazu. Und die lässt Du Dir bitte nicht von miesepetrigen alten Männern kaputt machen. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## LudwigS

> Das ist meine Meinung zum Fall Franzl.


Und die ist, mit Verlaub lieber Reinhard - sehr wahrscheinlich deiner persönlichen Situation und deinem Alter geschuldet.
Würde er so wenig gegen den Krebs machen wie du - und er hat heute schon fast alles Gleason Grad 4 - wäre er mit 55 in einer ähnlich wenig beneidenswerten Situation wie du - du allerdings jetzt mit 80.
Und das kannst du doch nicht allen Ernstes als sinnvolles stratetisches Optimum aufzeigen.

Und um diese Situation zu verhindern würde ich persönlich sämtliche Register ziehen und alles auf eine Karte setzen.
Auch wenn ich mir des Nichtfunktionierens - bezüglich endgültiger Heilung - aller Therapien durchaus bewusst bin.

Wenn auch sein Gleason-Grad recht hoch ist, ist die geringe Zahl positiver Stanzen in Anbetracht seiner nicht vergrößerten Prostata im Gegensatz dazu das ein Mut machendes stanzbioptisches Ergebnis. 

Es zu machen wie der, der aus dem 10. Stock fiel und bei jedem Stockwerk sagte: "Bis jetzt ging's gut", ist garantiert nicht die Strategie für Franzl, einmal dein Alter erreichen zu können. 

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Hvielmi:
> Du schreibst in Deinem Beitrag: "Du bist jung und es besteht eine gute Heilungschance durch die OP."  
> Aber da wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher.  Es ist zunächst fragwürdig, ob positive Empfehlungen zu Therapien hier im Forum von uns Laien überhaupt gegeben werden sollten.


Hallo Reinardo
Ich schreib zwar nicht solche Wortschwälle, also würde es sich lohnen, meinen Text GANZ zu lesen, denn ich habe AUCH geschrieben:



> Bitte unterhalte Dich mit Deinem Arzt über die Möglichkeit der Lymphknoten-Diagnostik während der OP.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ludwig. 
Danke für Deine Stellungnahme, die allerdings anstelle von Argumenten nur durch Hinweise auf mein Alter und meine persönliche Situation meine Meinung zu entkräften versucht. Wo in meinem Beitrag habe ich denn dafür plädiert, nichts zu tun?  Habe ich versucht, die Operation Franzl  auszureden? Mitnichten! Ich habe nur über einige Dinge geschrieben, die man sehr gut abwägen sollte, bevor  in jüngeren Jahren man sich zu einer so schweren und folgeträchtigen Operation entschließt. Das kann doch keine Sünde sein. 
Die Diskussion von Risiken, Nebenwirkungen oder gar alternativen Therapiemsßnahmen kommt in diesem Forum  seit einiger Zeit zu kurz. Die Beiträge der hier schreibenden  "Hochkarätigen"  brillieren zwar durch argumentative Stringenz was die Erfolgsaussichten  der von ihnen empfohlenen Therapien anbelangt, aber über Risiken und Nebenwirkungen oder Alternativen  schreiben sie wenig oder gar  nichts.  Klar, dass einige Claqueure ihnen dann nachzueifern versuchen und hier wie im Kindergarten den Onkel Doktor spielen wollen. Denen habe ich in meinem Beitrag gesagt, dass sie das besser anderen Leuten wie z.B. dem Beraterteam an der BPS-Hotline  überlassen sollten, die das besser können. 
Lest doch bitte nochmal richtig, was ich geschrieben habe und lasst die hässlichen persönlichen Anspielungen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Franzlxaver

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich 45 bin? Achja, im Eingangspost  :Blinzeln: 

Leutz, wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten ... und in meinem Thread schon gar nicht :P ... mir ist es lieber, wenn widersinnige Posts hier sinnig kommentiert und noch besser: widerlegt werden ... ich auf jeden Fall fühl mich durch die Argumente für und wieder gut gerüstet für mein (Erst-)Gespräch nächste Woche in der Klinik. Mir war vieles nicht bewusst ... auch dass ein zurückgehender PSA von 15 auf 10 nichts Gutes bedeutet, wenn der Gleason trotzdem bei 7b liegt ... insofern nochmals von meiner Seite aus Danke AN ALLE ... Popper hat mal gesagt, dass eine These solange Bestand hat, bis sie widerlegt wird ... er hat sogar explizit dazu aufgerufen, kühne Hypothesen zu erstellen, diese dann aber extrem kritisch zu hinterfragen und zu prüfen ... nehmt nichts hin, was fälschlich geschrieben wird, sondern wiederlegt ... nehmt nichts widerlegtes hin, wenn ihr Beweise dafür habt, dass es anders ist ...

Was mich baff erstaunt hat, sind fehlende Erfassungen meiner Person in einem Register ... das Ergebnis der Biopsie wurde zwar gemeldet, aber was ist mit meiner Person? Noch heute weiß man nicht, warum es zu Prostatakrebs kommt ... eine Laune der Natur? "Verschiebung" von DNA-Strukutren? Oder doch verstärkt auftretend bei Männern mit Vasektomie? Oder mit Phymose in der Jugend? Oder mit HPV infiziert? Oder zu lange Zeit beim Nasenbohren verbracht? Warum gibt es keine (von mir aus auch freiwillige) Erfassung von Merkmalen? 70.000 neue Fälle pro Jahr fallen doch nicht vom Himmel? Das macht mir für die "Generation" nach uns Angst ... Bei mir hatte es keiner in der Familie ... ich hatte regelmäßig Sex ... machte Sport ... ernährte mich nicht ungesund ... und DOCH hat es mich erwischt ... 

Diskutiert gerne weiter hier ... aber bleibt gesittet und bringt Belege für kühne Hypothesen ... zwei Urologen (einer davon indirekt befreundet; der also keinerlei finanzielle Interessen am Ausschlachten meinerseits hat) haben bestätigt, dass (wenn nicht eh schon passiert) es ohne Maßnahmen nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis dieser Tumor streuen würde ... und dass es derzeit noch sehr lokal ist mit zwei nebeneinander liegenden Stanzen lässt mich hoffen, dass dem auch so ist. Und deshalb kommt die Sch***e raus ... justmy2cents

----------


## tom aus lu

> Und deshalb kommt die Sch***e raus ...


Und damit hast du dich für einen Weg entschieden der für dich die meisten Erfolgsaussichten verspricht, den du akzeptierst. 

Die Einstellung, also die Kopfarbeit oder der Glaube an eine Sache, beeinflusst nachhaltig den späteren Therapieerfolg!

Genau das haben wir zu respektieren!

Alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Franzlxaver,

aus einer Pressemeldung v. 11.02.13 ist zu entnehmen, dass wissenschaftlich. arbeitende Ärzte der Martini-Klinik (UKE-Hamburg ), und Heidelberger, sowie Berliner Experten, einen genetischen Mechanismus für die frühe Entstehung des PCa`s bei Männern unter 50 Jahren aufdeckten. Sogenannte Treibermutationen, winzige Brüche im Erbgut verstärkt vorkommen, wenn das männliche. Testosteron auf die Zellen einwirkt.
Sie folgern daraus, dass es altersabhängige Entstehungsmechanismen geben muss.

Diese jüngste Erkenntnis zeigt, wie unerforscht, und zum Teil spekulativ, dass PCa-Geschehen erklärt werden kann. Die Zukunft wird andere, neuere wissenschaftliche Erklärungsansätze liefern. Dies gilt auch für die Entwicklung von prognostischen und prädiktiven Marker der pathologischen Diagnostik.
Auf Grund dieser Gegebenheit ist die Genese, unabhängig der getroffenen Therapieentscheidung, abgeleitet aus den verschiedensten multivariaten Vergleichsstudien an vorhandenen Optionen, eine reine Wahrscheinlichkeitsprognose, und steht letztendlich im Kontext des intraindividuellen Tumorgeschehens, und dessen Biologie.

Da allerdings eine Therapieentscheidung getroffen werden muss, denn wir leben im „Jetzt“, gilt diese an den zur Zeit bestehenden Wissensstand auszurichten, im Kontext zum eigenem „Status Quo.“
Eine Entscheidung nur im Hinblick des Gleoason-Scores, der PSA-Dynamik , sowie das Staging aus bildgebenden Verfahren etc., im Vergleich zu Betroffenen mit dieser Konstellation, zu treffen, finde ich gewagt.
Sämtliche zur Verfügung stehenden prädiktiver Marker, welche u.a. auch H. Bonkhoff fordert, sind mit in der Gesamtheit des eigenen Krankheitsbildes zu betrachten. mit Hinzunahme von Nomogrammen, Partintabelle.
So wie nicht jedes Ohr dem anderen gleicht, so verhält es sich auch mit dem PCa.

Da Du dich für eine RPE entschieden hast gebe ich folgendes zu bedenken bei einem GS 7b:

Was das Grading, bestimmt aus Biopsaten, oder das Staging, und deren Vorhersage, so stellt sich diese spätestens nach einer RPE heraus, ob dem so ist oder nicht.
Wie sagte Prof. H. Bonkhoff einmal treffend, „er kann erst eine endgültige Aussage machen, wenn er die Prostata vor sich liegen hat.“
Hinzu kommt ab einem GS 7b, die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer PNI-Situation (Perineurale Nervenscheidenwandinvasion) Nämlich bis zu 80% entsteht das azinäre Adenokarzinom in der androgenabhängigen peripheren Zone, und die Tendenz haben, entlang der Kapsel sich über die Blutgefäße, sprich Nervenscheideninvasion, sich durch Lymph-u. Blutgefäßeinbrüche zu verselbstständigen.
Die Realität zur „Potenzerhaltung“ wird zu meist verschwiegen. Zu oft wird irrtümlich angenommen, das nach einer nervenschonenden OP, dass Erleben einer Ejakulation, Orgasmus, dem zuvor „gefühlten“ gleicht. Es ist der sogenannte „trockener Orgasmus“, und hat mit der Qualität des Orgasmus-Erlebnisses zuvor nichts mehr zu tuen.
Das der Penis, durch die Penisverkürzung in die Bauchdecke, nicht mehr wie zuvor lokalisiert werden kann, kommt hinzu.
Die Verletzungsgefahr während einer OP am Rektum, Stuhlinkontinenz, oder eine therapiebedürftige Anastomosenstriktur (Verengung der Nahtstelle am Blasenhals durch Vernarbungen), auch wenn mittlerweile ein Erhalt des Blasenschließmuskels vorgegeben wird, und bei einer eventuellen „Dauerinkontinenz“, der künstliche Sphinkter angezeigt ist.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von postoperativen Depressionen ist zudem gegeben, und
eine Aufklärung darüber folgen wird, in den anschließenden Nachbehandlungen div. REHA-Kliniken, wie eine Vakuumpumpe, u. dgl. zu händeln ist, sollte Viagra und Co versagen.
Wenn Dir dies im Vorfeld Bewusst ist, dann spricht nichts gegen deine Entscheidung, und ist OK.

„Es kütt wie es kütt, un is immer jutt jejange !“, pflegt der Kölner zu sagen.

In diesem Sinne,
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Giorgios

Hallo Helmut a.g.,
es ist vielleicht nicht falsch, was Du da schreibst: aber so kann man jede Entscheidung miesmachen. Hauptsache, Du kannst nach zehn Jahren schreiben, Du hättest schon 2013 Bedenken geäußert.

Gruß, Giorgios

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Helmut,

deine plastischen Schilderungen können, müssen jedoch nicht, den Tatsachen oder Folgen entsprechen.

Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass er sich bereits über mögliche "Nebenwirkungen" ausreichend informiert und seine Entscheidung gut überlegt und daher gezielt getroffen hat.

Eine Entscheidung in deiner Form nach mal in Frage zu stellen halte ich als äußerst einfühlslos. 

Sorry, wenn ich betroffen wäre, die Diagnose ist ja schon ein Schock, eine Entscheidung getroffen habe und müsste dann noch einmal dein Statement lesen, würde ich mich hier in diesem Forum nicht mehr beteiligen. Zu meiner Verzweiflung brauche ich dann nicht noch mehr Verunsicherung!

Tom

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Helmut, 

wenn Du schon als Südbadener das Rheinische Grundgesetz ohne Quellenangabe zitierst, wer nimmt Dir schon Deine Miesmacherei ohne jede Quellenangabe als seriös ab. Meine Vorredner und ich jedenfalls nicht. Wenn Du als Quelle wenigstens Selbsterlebtes angeben könntest... 

Seufz, D.

----------


## vaukaa

Helmut,
Deine Schilderung ist der absolute worst-case, der zwar mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit eintreffen kann, aber diese Wahrscheinlichkeit ist nicht höher als die, beim Hinausgehen aus dem Haus von einem Ziegelstein getroffen zu werden. 
Im übrigen geht man so mit einem Neubetroffenen nicht um, das ist Miesmacherei, in der Tat. Wenn ich das alles bei meiner Entscheidung berücksichtigt hätte, was Du schreibst, wäre ich zur nächsten geeigneten Brücke gegangen und gesprungen.

Ich bin jedenfalls mit meiner OP vor 5 1/2 Jahren und den bis heute erlebten "Folgen" hochzufrieden. Es gab nämlich so gut wie keine.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass dies hier ein neutrales Disskussionsforum ist.
Ein konstruktives Auseinandersetzten von Pro und Contra.
Dazu gehört natürlich auch, tabuisierte Themen anzusprechen. Eine objektive Darstellung der tarsächlichen Geschehnisse, und keine "Erwünschte."
Weiterhin sehe ich keine "Miesmachung" einer RPE, sondern eher eine unverblümte Aufklärung über die alltägliche, und gewöhnliche urologische Praxis.
Die von mir genannten Risiken, bziehen sich nicht auf einer 2 %´tigen Wahrscheinlichkeit, sondern einer ca. 20 %`tigen. Wenn Aufklärung zur Therapieentscheidung, dann richtig.
Die Argumentation derer, welche sich hier zu Wort gemeldet haben auf Grund IHRER guten Erfahrung mit der RPE, sind nicht repräsentativ.

"Die Erfolge der ärztlichen Kunst laufen herum, und melden sich zu Wort, die Gegenteiligen dagegen nicht."

Helmut

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Die Argumentation derer, welche sich hier zu Wort gemeldet haben auf Grund IHRER guten Erfahrung mit der RPE, sind nicht repräsentativ.


Deine Argumentation, die sich auf keinerlei nachvollziehbare Quellen stützt, ist besserwisserische Miesmacherei. Dazu kommt, dass Du gegen die RPE keine Alternative mit vorhersehbar besserem Ausgang anbietest. 

Meine wichtigste Quelle zum Stützen der RPE (und Deiner Miesmacherei) ist in meiner Signatur verlinkt. Dort kannst Du nach heutigen medizinischen Kriterien die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen nachlesen.

Wenn Du also den Franzl nicht gleich zum Schreiner schicken willst, nenne ihm Alternativen mit belegten Vorteilen zur RPE!

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Franzlxaver,

von Volker (vaukaa) gibt es nur sehr selten einen Kommentar. Der vorletzte stammt noch aus dem alten Jahr. Anlaß war eine musikalische Darbietung, die auch mir so gut gefiel, dass ich das Bedürfnis hatte, auch Betroffene aus dem Forum daran teilhaben zu lassen. Um Dir nach den Hinweisen auf mögliche Nebenwirkungen wieder etwas Entspannung zu vermitteln, höre und schaue Dir *dies* zusammen mit Deiner Frau an.

Alles Gute für Dich.

*"Die öffentliche Meinung gleicht einem Schlossgespenst: Niemand hat es gesehen, aber alle lassen sich von ihm tyrannisieren"*
(Sigmund Graff)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Helmut,

das Problem besteht in den erzeugten Zweifel und dem zu erwartenden Zwiespalt.

Mit 45 wird keiner eine Möglichkeit haben einen konservativen Weg zu umgehen. In diesem Alter hat man(n) noch Verantwortung für Familie, im Beruf und meistens noch finanzielle Verpflichtungen. Hier die Evidenz zu leugnen und sich im alternativen Lager um zu sehen ist mit folgenschweren Entscheidungen verbunden.

Die von dir aufgeführten Nebenwirkungen sind dann von untergeordneter Wichtigkeit wenn die reine Existens in Gefahr ist.

Auch hier gilt halt "Wasch mich aber mach mich nicht nass" geht nicht und so wird ihm nichts anderes übrig bleiben als Nebenwirkungen (übrigens jeder Therapie) in Kauf zu nehmen.

Tom

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Reinardo, nachdem Du nun selber in Posting #22 darum bittest, lese ich nochmal und sage so:



> Bei Franzl hätte ich auch bzgl einer Operation, gleich welcher Art, gewisse Bedenken. Die Prostatektomie stellt einen schweren und irreparablen Eingriff in die körperliche Integrität dar. Und je höher der Glreason-Wert ist, umso größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Rezidivs. Was wissen wir, ob der Krebs nicht jetzt schon systemisch ist oder es gar von Anfang an schon war? Eine mögliche Folgebestrahlung erfolgt auch ohne Garantie eines kurativen Ergebnisses. Und dann ergeht es Franzl wie so vielen andern Mitbetroffenen: Er wird auf Hormontherapie gesetzt und befindet sich damit in einer Therapiefalle, denn bei höheren Gleason-Werten (peritetraploide DNA) greift die Hormontherapie zu kurz. Weitergehende systemische Behandlung gibt es nach den derzeitigen Richtlinien aber erst ab dem Zustand ser Hormonresistenz. Die Lebensqualität ist dahin, und das in so jungen Jahren.
> Das ist meine Meinung zum Fall Franzl.


Reinardo, welche Arroganz macht Dich selbst zum Maßstab von Lebensqualität? Wie kommst Du eigentlich ohne jegliche Lebenserfahrung in den genannten Dingen dazu, diese Urteil zu Franzls (nicht mal Deiner) Lebensqualität zu fällen (Die Lebensqualität ist dahin, und das in so jungen Jahren).

Ich sage mit fast so jungen Jahren so: Meine Lebensqualität ist höher denn je, obwohl ich alle von Dir genannten Therapien hinter mir habe (ADT läuft noch). Das geht so:
- Ich habe eine liebe Frau (die schönste zwischen den Polen).
- Durch sie habe ich meine Glauben behalten und ein entspanntes Verhältnis zu unseren Toten.
- Drei reizende Kinder rauben nicht nur den letzten Nerv sondern ziehen auch die letzten Pfennige aus der Tasche
- Die vorletzten Pfennige füllen die Rentenkasse für Reinardo
- nicht durch die Beiträge im Forum wohl aber durch mein naturwissenschaftliches Studium verstehe ich einen nachvollziehbaren Umgang mit meiner Krankheit

Und bei so viel Glück soll meine Lebensqualität dahin sein? In so jungen Jahren? Eh, Alter, wie tickt denn Deine Uhr? Sauber tickt die schon lange nicht mehr! Meine Lebensqualität ist erstklassig! Und Du änderst daran

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel Schmidt.  Jedoch wird HIFU von einer Vielzahl in- und ausländischer Kliniken angeboten, u.a. von der Charité Berlin, der Uniklinik Halle, derAsklepius Klinik in Barmbeck. In Spanien bietet jede größere Klinik HIFU an. Mir liegen Statistiken mit beachtlichen Ergebnissen vor. 
> Aber ich habe HIFU ja auch nur als Beispiel dafür genannt, dass es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt to skin a cat.


Es gibt keine gute Daten für HIFU, im Sinne von prospektiven Studien. Es gibt lediglich retrospektive Daten. Und das Problem dabei ist, dass man tendiert nur die guten Verläufe eben zu publizieren.

HIFU wird weder von der S3 noch von NCCN als gleichwertige Behandlungsmöglichkeit zu den Standards empfohlen.

*Stahl oder Strahl. Das sind die einzigen kurativen Behandlungen eines Prostatakarzinoms 
(vorausgesetzt man muss behandeln und betreibt kein AS)*

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Und genauso ist es,

treffend hat es Daniel Schmidt vorgegeben, wobei bei Franzl eine IMRT mir Einbeziehung der Lymphabzugswege auch eine Therapieoption sein könnte.

Warum Kritik ?

ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen das es an der Tatsache liegen kann, dass ich in unverblümter. oder auch mal in verblümter, Art u. Weise darlege, „das Kind beim Namen nennen“, mit welchen Konsequenzen eine RPE mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einhergehen kann, und diese sich nicht nur auf die Nerven- u. Gefäßerhaltung, sowie der Kontinenz, zu reduzieren ist, welche ohnehin nur in Abhängigkeit zur Tumorlokalisation, wenn überhaupt, zu realisieren ist.

Die von Euch geforderten belegenden Statistiken, und Studien, um meine Hinweise zu untermauern auf irreversible Nebenwirkungen, werden spätestens am Aufnahmetag in der Klinik durch die Patientenunterschrift, in der er versichert, sich über die möglichen, enstehenden Nebenwirkungen vor und nach einer OP informiert ist, ad adsurdum geführt. Darin sind diese enthalten, wird allerdings von keinem Patienten gelesen.

Das Lebensqualität im Sinne des Betrachters liegt, und nur er für sich definieren kann, ist selbstverständlich.
Dies eine ethische Grundsatzfrage schlechthin ist, und braucht hier nicht erwähnt zu werden. Dies setze ich bei einem "mündigen Patienten" voraus.

Abschließend möchte ich noch bemerken, dass Postings hier im Forum, „quer“, „selektiv“, oder im Zusammenhang des Gesamten, gelesen werden können.
Letzteren ist dabei allerdings Vorzug zu gewähren.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

P.S.:

Auch die Radatio war in ihren Anfängen, ihrer Enstehung, umstritten, und galt als experimentell.
Heute gehört diese zum Standard.
Aber Sie wissen es ja auch Herr Schmidt, dass bisherige Lehrmeinungen im Zuge der Forschung, widerlegt wurden, und durch gültigere Lehrmeinungen ersetzt wurden, und ersetzt werden, im Kontext des wissenschaftlichen Zeitgeistes.
Dies ist die Aufgabe der Wissenschaft.
Also, warum sollte dies bei der HIFU, oder bei anderen Therapieoptionen künftig ausgeschlossen sein,
Nur weil es noch keine relevanten klinische Studien dazu gibt ?
Die gab es bei der Radatio auch nicht, in ihrer Frühphase,

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

An Vaukaa,

in Deinem Schlussatz zu Deinem Statement erwähnst Du, dass Du von der Brücke gesprungen wärst, wenn Du zuvor meine Darlegung zur RPE gelesen hättest.
Die trifft für Dich zu, aber warum sollte dies für Franz, oder andere Ratsuchende zutreffen ?
Eine Ansicht nur zu akzeptieren, wenn diese aus der "eigenen persönlichen Erfahrung" abzuleiten ist, halte ich für eine dumme Entgegenhaltung.

So wie ich Franz in seinen Ausführungen verstanden habe, sucht er gerade sämtliches PRO- und KONTRA vorhandener Therapieoptionen.

Dies schlussfolgere ich aus seinem Zitat von Karl Popper, Wissensschaftstheorethiker, "Wiener Kreis."
Gerade Popper hat sich mit den Kriterien zur wissentschaftlichen Datenerhebung in der Forschung, Validität, etc., auseinander gesetzt, u.a. damit, welche "Gütekriterien" erfüllt sein müssen, wenn von einer evidienzbasierten Studien zu sprechen ist.

Ich schlussfolgere nicht, dass Franz von der Brücke springen wird.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Auch die Radatio war in ihren Anfängen, ihrer Enstehung, umstritten, und galt als experimentell.
> Heute gehört diese zum Standard.
> Aber Sie wissen es ja auch Herr Schmidt, dass bisherige Lehrmeinungen im Zuge der Forschung, widerlegt wurden, und durch gültigere Lehrmeinungen ersetzt wurden, und ersetzt werden, im Kontext des wissenschaftlichen Zeitgeistes.
> Dies ist die Aufgabe der Wissenschaft.
> Also, warum sollte dies bei der HIFU, oder bei anderen Therapieoptionen künftig ausgeschlossen sein,
> Nur weil es noch keine relevanten klinische Studien dazu gibt ?
> Die gab es bei der Radatio auch nicht, in ihrer Frühphase,


Ich schliesse nicht aus, dass HIFU eines Tages eventuell eine akzeptierte Therapieform sein könnte.
Aber soweit sind wir noch nicht. Es braucht Studien, die noch nicht gemacht worden sind, bevor man diese experimentelle Therapieform jedem Patienten anbieten kann.
Bis dieser Beweis vorliegt, darf man eine solche experimentelle Therapie nicht zu den Standards dazuzählen.

Sie sollten mal die Geschichte der Hochdosischemotherapie zur "Heilung" von metastasierten Mammakarzinomen lesen. Anfang/Mitte der 90er Jahre entwickelte sich ein Riesenhype, als diese Therapieform für Patientinnen mit metastasierten Mammakarzinom (die eigentlich in einer Palliativsituation waren) zum Vorschein kam. Nach den ersten kleinen Studien waren die Medizinische Onkologen überzeugt, dass sie damit Brustkrebs endgültig besiegen würden und keine Frau mehr an Brustkrebs versterben würden. Bevor man die grossen Studien abgeschlossen hat, wurden hunderte Kliniken ausgebaut und tausende von Frauen mit Hochdosischemotherapie gefolgt von autologer Stammzelltransplantation behandelt. Man war wirklich überzeugt, das würde klappen und hat versäumt die Studien abzuwarten, bevor man diese neue Therapieform zum Standard deklarierte.
Einige Jahre später wurden die Studienergebnisse mehrerer randomisierter Studien gezeigt. Man hat dann gesehen, dass diese Behandlung nichts gebracht hat. Es wurden keine Frauen damit geheilt, im Gegenteil einige lebten deutlich kürzer, da sie an Komplikation der aggressiven Therapie verstarben. Über die Kosten und die Lebensqualitätsaspekte brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden.
Als dann noch rauskam, dass ein Wissenschaftler sogar einige Daten fabriziert hatte, damit er seine tolle Therapie, von der er so überzeugt war, gutheissen konnte, war der Skandal komplett.

Daher: Erst Ergebnisse von Studien abwarten und dann eine neue Behandlung zum Standard deklarieren.

Bezüglich Strahlentherapie und Studien, sollten sie wissen, dass Strahlentherapie seit üb er hundert Jahren für verschiedenste Krebsarten praktiziert wird. Damals gab es keine Studien und keine S3-Leitlinien. Man hat sich auf das gestützt, was einem weise Professoren in der Uni erzählt haben oder man in der Praxis gelernt hat. Die Strahlentherapie hat sich damals bereits als feste Therapieform etabliert und ihr Stellenwert wurde später anhand von Studien überprüft und meistens verifiziert.
Wir leben heute in einer anderen Gesellschaft als damals und mit einer anderen Ethik, was Behandlung von Patienten angeht.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Franzlxaver,
was kannst du tun um die Risiken zu minimieren: 1.Eine gute Klinik und einen erstklassigen Operateur auswählen.
2. Dich körperlich und psychisch gut vorbereiten
3.Literatur sichten ( z.Bsp. Dr.Strum )   ( wieso Helmut meint das kein Patient eine Informationsschrift liest bleibt sein Geheimnis- "lieber Helmut die Leute sind schlauer als du denkst")
4. vertrauen! , denn mehr kannst du nicht tun!
viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## helmut.a.g.

An Danliel Schmidt,

in Ihrem längeren posting geben Sie genau das wieder, bestätigen sie, was ich zum Thema Wissenschaft erläutert habe.

Und der liebe Skipper macht mir in der Tat Hoffung, dass es doch mehr schlauere Menschen gibt als ich zu glauben vermag.

Hoffe dies wird dem Franz helfen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## hans.z

> (...)
> Sie sollten mal die Geschichte der Hochdosischemotherapie zur "Heilung" von metastasierten Mammakarzinomen lesen. Anfang/Mitte der 90er Jahre entwickelte sich ein Riesenhype, als diese Therapieform für Patientinnen mit metastasierten Mammakarzinom (die eigentlich in einer Palliativsituation waren) zum Vorschein kam. Nach den ersten kleinen Studien waren die Medizinische Onkologen überzeugt, dass sie damit Brustkrebs endgültig besiegen würden und keine Frau mehr an Brustkrebs versterben würden. Bevor man die grossen Studien abgeschlossen hat, wurden hunderte Kliniken ausgebaut und tausende von Frauen mit Hochdosischemotherapie gefolgt von autologer Stammzelltransplantation behandelt. Man war wirklich überzeugt, das würde klappen und hat versäumt die Studien abzuwarten, bevor man diese neue Therapieform zum Standard deklarierte.
> Einige Jahre später wurden die Studienergebnisse mehrerer randomisierter Studien gezeigt. Man hat dann gesehen, dass diese Behandlung nichts gebracht hat. Es wurden keine Frauen damit geheilt, im Gegenteil einige lebten deutlich kürzer, da sie an Komplikation der aggressiven Therapie verstarben. Über die Kosten und die Lebensqualitätsaspekte brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden.
> Als dann noch rauskam, dass ein Wissenschaftler sogar einige Daten fabriziert hatte, damit er seine tolle Therapie, von der er so überzeugt war, gutheissen konnte, war der Skandal komplett.
> (...)


Hallo Daniel Schmidt,

danke für den Hinweis auf den Fall Bezwoda.

http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/221...r-Fall-Bezwoda

Nicht unerwähnt sollte folgendes bleiben:
Zu Beginn dieses Hypes warnten besonnene Mediziner aus Schul- und/oder Komplementärmedizin vor dieser toxischen und erfolglosen Therapie. Einige davon wurden fast bis zu Existenzvernichtung vom Establishment bekämpft.

Dagegen liefen bei den Zytostatikaherstellern alle mit $-Zeichen in den Augen herum. Sie hatten ja auch im Hintergrund an vielen Schrauben gedreht.
Man schätzt die therapiebedingte Mortalität auf ungeschönt 10-15 %.

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hans,

man darf Dein Gedächtnis bewundern, zumindest ich.

Herzliche Grüße Harald.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Harald, ich denk mal, unser Musikgeschmack geht ziemlich auseinander: 


> Um Dir nach den Hinweisen auf mögliche Nebenwirkungen wieder etwas Entspannung zu vermitteln, höre und schaue Dir *dies* zusammen mit Deiner Frau an.es Gute für Dich.


Zum Heben der Lebensqualität empfehle ich statt die Tränendrüse zu bemühen doch eher etwas Frühlingshaftes. Nach dem Hochamt geht's zum Glückspiel in die Kneipe. Endgültiger wird's erst später, wenn die Rache oder der Zorn des Tages uns zum jüngsten Gericht führt. 

Ob unser Krebsmedikament Abiraterone, oder ab ira terrae (Vom Zorn der Welt) daher seinen Namen hat, weiß ich nicht zu belegen. 

Gruß, D...

----------


## Franzlxaver

Ach herje, was hab ich da nur losgetreten ... ein Tag auf Arbeit und hier kloppen sich die Fronten ... 

fangen wir mit Musik an: Ich würde gerne das hier hören ;-)
I didi it my way in der Version von Sid Vicious 



Wer sich das Video bis zum Schluss anschaut, wird verstehen, dass ich sicherlich nicht von der Brücke gesprungen bin, insofern
@Hel(den)mut:
Merci (ernstgemeint) für deine Beiträge ... nicht ganz so desillusionierend wäre es gewesen, wenn du diese Passage



> Hinzu kommt ab  einem GS 7b, die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer PNI-Situation (Perineurale  Nervenscheidenwandinvasion) Nämlich bis zu 80% entsteht das azinäre  Adenokarzinom in der androgenabhängigen peripheren Zone, und die Tendenz  haben, entlang der Kapsel sich über die Blutgefäße, sprich  Nervenscheideninvasion, sich durch Lymph-u. Blutgefäßeinbrüche zu  verselbstständigen.


in irgendeiner Form belegen könntest. Einerseits misst du dem Gleason-Score nur eine Teil-Bedeutung zu, andererseits siehst du mich ob dieses Wertes zu 80% sicher verkrebst. Findest du, dass das zusammenpasst? Postoperative Depressionen könnte ich mir dann ja sparen und sogleich das Totenhemd überziehen ;-)

Bytheway bleibe ich dabei, dass bei 70.000 Neuerkrankungen jährlich eine statistische Erhebung überfällig ist. Von mir aus inkl. DNA-Proben (alles natürlich auf freiwilliger Basis). In den letzten 20 Jahren sind 1(?) Mio Männer an Prostatakrebs erkrankt ... Tendenz zunehmend ... Selbst wenn man nicht rückwirkend erfasst, so hätte man in gut 10 Jahren eine Basis von einer weiteren Mio "Betroffenen" ... mir ist es zu einfach, dies "nur" auf Erbgut und DNA-Verschiebungen zu schieben 

Schönen Abend euch allen da draußen

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Franzl, über Musikgeschmack streite ich nicht. Belege mit Übernahme der Verantwortung wird Dir Helmut sicher gerne geben. Ich sag' nur kurz dazu: 


> Bytheway bleibe ich dabei, dass bei 70.000 Neuerkrankungen jährlich eine statistische Erhebung überfällig ist. Von mir aus inkl. DNA-Proben (alles natürlich auf freiwilliger Basis). In den letzten 20 Jahren sind 1(?) Mio Männer an Prostatakrebs erkrankt ... Tendenz zunehmend ... Selbst wenn man nicht rückwirkend erfasst, so hätte man in gut 10 Jahren eine Basis von einer weiteren Mio "Betroffenen" ... mir ist es zu einfach, dies "nur" auf Erbgut und DNA-Verschiebungen zu schieben


Was nutzt Dir das persönlich? Die genannten steigenden Tendenzen lassen sich auch ohne Literaturrecherche simpelst erklären: 

Prostatakrebs ist ganz besonders ein Krebs von alten Männern. Je älter desdo Prostatakrebs. Männer werden immer älter (statistisch). 
Mit fortschreitender ärztlicher Versorgung und Diagnosemöglichkeiten steigt die Zahl der Prostatakrebsdiagnosen. 

Beides zusammen führt zu einer Zunahme der Diagnosen Prostatakrebs. Du hast von diesen Erkenntnissen nichts. Lass Dich also einfach nicht verrückt machen von diesem Forum. Such Dir Deine Infos beit der Krebshilfe oder bei der Krebsgesellschaft. Ich bin gewohnt, englische Texte zu lesen (und zu schreiben) und empfehle konkret dies hier. 

Letztlich bist Du aber selber Deines Glückes Schmied.

----------


## Franzlxaver

> ...
> Ich sag' nur kurz dazu: Was nutzt Dir das persönlich? 
> ...


Mir persönlich in meiner Situation nichts mehr ... aber ich bin der Auffassung, dass sich durch Beobachten vieles in der Welt geändert hat und sich neue Erkenntnisse ergaben ... man stellte fest, dass die Erde keine Scheibe ist ... daVinci und Michelangelo schnitten Menschen auf ... selbst eine Frau Merkel erkannte, dass Atomkraftwerke nicht per se sicher sind ... und 70 Tsd jährlich gibt ne Grundgesamtheit, die (nach meinem laienhaften Verständnis) belastbare Aussagen zulässt ... natürlich kann das Spinnerei und Spekulatius sein ... vielleicht aber auch nicht ... wer schimmeliges Zeugs isst, kann Krebs bekommen ... diese "Erkenntnis" hat sicherlich dazu beigetragen, dass nicht mehr mit dem Löffel beiseite geschoben und dann weitergegessen wurde ... Vielleicht ist es wirklich was Ultrakomplexes ... vielleicht aber auch nur die fehlende Portion Popeye-Spinat ...

----------


## hans.z

> Lieber Hans,
> 
> man darf Dein Gedächtnis bewundern, zumindest ich.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße Harald.


Lieber Harald,

Onkel *Alois* hat bei mir noch nicht geklingelt. Und Aphasie habe ich, zumindest hier im Forum, noch nicht.

Aber Spaß beiseite:
Eine von mir in 2000 betreute Patientin (30 J.) mit metastasiertem Mammakarzinom bekam in der Tumorklinik Essen trotz eindringlicher Warnung meinerseits *einen(!) Kurs* HD-CT mit KMT. Dabei wurden ihr u.a. beide Nieren abgeschossen, so dass sie dialysepflichtig wurde. Nach 3 Monaten ist sie nicht am Tumorleiden, sondern an den Folgen der Hochdosis-Chemotherapie verstorben.

Man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, welche (industrieinduzierte) Euphorie damals unter den Hardliner-Onkologen herrschte. Obwohl bereits nach dem ASCO 1999/2000 die Fälschungen von Bezwoda aufgedeckt wurden, hat man zunächst erst einmal weiter therapiert.

Dieser Skandal wurde weltweit vertuscht und ist bis heute nicht aufgearbeitet. Gleichzeitig wurden die Immunologen/Onkologen, die an der Entwicklung von neuen Immuntherapien forschten (z.B. Dendritische Zellen, TIL, LAC usw.), im Konzert mit MDK, Bundesausschuß (BA), Paul-Ehrlich-Institut (PEI) und dem Bundessozialgericht(BSG) bis aufs Blut bekämpft.

Heute sieht das natürlich anders aus. Ralph Steinman bekam den Medizin-Nobelpreis und über Tumorimpfungen lacht heute keiner mehr.

Viele Grüße
hans.z

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Franzl, 


> Mir persönlich in meiner Situation nichts mehr ...


Du magst ja gerne Recht haben mit dem Rest Deines Postings. Wenn es Dir Recht ist, geht es aber nicht um die Rettung der Welt sondern ganz schlicht um die Rettung Deines puhpigen Lebens mit allem drum und dran. Merkels Atomkraftwerke interessieren dabei nicht die Bohne. 

Wenn Du aber gerne Popper bemühst mit der von mir nicht nachgeprüften These: Stelle jede Theorie auf und lasse sie bis zum belegten Widerspruch gelten. Dann sage ich als Physiker, welcher nur die unbelebte Natur studiert hat folgendes: 

In eben dieser unbelebten Natur gibt es bislang nur genau zwei(!) Fälle, in denen es gelang, die physikalischen Prozesse durch eine Poppersche Theorie bislang zu verifizieren. Das ist die klassische Mechanik und die klassische Elektrodynamik. 

Trotz(!) Gelingens in der klassischen Mechanik ist es bislang wissenschaftstheoretisch nicht gelungen, die Bewegungen eines "einfachen" Systems aus drei Massenpunkten, die gegenseitig nur die Schwerkraft spüren, endgültig zu lösen (d.i. Sonne,Mond und Erde). Die Bewegungsgleichung aufzustellen und sie zu lösen, sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. 

Was glaubst Du eigentlich, was diese saubere deduktive Methode in komplexeren Anwendungen bewirken kann? Höchst komplex sind dazu in der Physik zB die plumpe Klimaforschung. Drei Körper der klassischen Mechanik sind auch wenig gegenüber der geringfügig größeren Zahl der Möglichkeiten (genauer Freiheitsgrade) zur Erforscheung von Prozessen in der lebenden Natur. Vergiss also Deinen Popper und bescheide Dich mit den Möglichkeiten der induktiven Wissenschaft (Versuch und Irrtum). 

Du darst aber gerne den Helden spielen. Etwas besseres als den Tod findest Du aber überall (aus Bremer Stadtmusikanten).

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Diogenes,

Deine exquisite Musikauswahl hat mich beeindruckt.

Dieses Zitat allerdings...


> ...Lass Dich also einfach nicht verrückt machen von diesem Forum. Such Dir Deine Infos beit der Krebshilfe oder bei der Krebsgesellschaft...


...finde ich ziemlich unangebracht. Erstens frage ich mich, was Du dann in diesem Forums willst, und zweitens gibt es noch viel Sinnvolles jenseits des mainstreams von Krebshilfe/Krebsgesellschaft.

Dieser Satz von Dir...


> ...Letztlich bist Du aber selber Deines Glückes Schmied...


...stimmt, und exakt deshalb ist dieses Forum unverzichtbar. Deine abfällige Einschätzung hat es definitiv nicht verdient - trotz mancher Auswüchse, die zwangsläufig in so einem Forum vorkommen. 

Schorschel

----------


## Franzlxaver

> ...
> Du darst aber gerne den Helden spielen. Etwas besseres als den Tod findest Du aber überall (aus Bremer Stadtmusikanten).


Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst, wo ich den Helden spiele, dann bin versteh ich auch besser, was du meinst ... Keep it simple ... Die Robustheit eines Systems wird nicht zwangläufig durch die Anhäufung von schwer zu kalkulierenden Annahmen erhöht ... oder um es plastischer auszudrücken: Was nützt einem die supertolle Bergausrüstung inkl. Lawinenschutzweste, wenn ich nur in der Badewanne baden gehen will ...

Da ich kommenden Dienstag das Vorstellungsgespräch in der Siloah bei Prof. Lahme habe, werde ich am Wochenende, meine Liste an Fragen, die sich aus den Postings hier ergaben, zusammenstellen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dann Anmerkungen dazu kämen ...

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Franxlxaver,

wir sind fast gleich alt und ich erhebe wie du auch den Anspruch zu sagen, dass die gehäufte Prostatakrebs- bzw. generell Prostataleiden im jüngeren Alter nicht einfach nur mit DNA oder älter werdender Gesellschaft zu tun hat.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass all dies mit unserem Lebenswandel und unsere Umwelt mit beeinflusst wird. Unsere Generation ist die erste Überflussgeneration, Flaschenkinder, Überernähung, Geschmacksverstärker, Zuckerersatzmittel, Weichmacher in Kunststoffen usw. kann nicht spurenlos an uns vorübergehen. Eine Datenerhebung hätte sicherlich für Folgegenerationen signifikante Vorteile, vorausgesetzt eine solche Erhebung wäre wirtschaftspolitisch überhaupt erwünscht. 

Warum werden derzeit Studien betrieben um die "optimalste" Methode einer Krebstherapie zu finden? Sicherlich auch deswegen weil man die steigenden Zahlen kennt oder vermutet, weil es ein erheblicher Kostenfaktor sein wird die Therapien in der Zukunft zu finanzieren und weil man dann eine "Optimierung" benötigt die Kosten im Zaum zu halten. Sicherlich nicht um den lieben Patienten eine risikooptimierte Therapie anzubieten...

Warum betreiben große chem. Unternehmen (z.B. die hier ortsansässige mit den 4 großen Buchstaben) eigene Sterberegister ihrer Mitarbeiter, fragen Behörden über deren Todesursache ab? Sicherlich nicht nur aus reiner Neugierde... nein um Zusammenhänge zwischen Produktion und Tod klären zu können. 

Die Vorgänge sind komplexer!

@ all

Nachdem ich jetzt schon länger dieses Forum verfolge komme ich immer mehr zu der Überzeugung, dass es sich manchmal bei euch nicht mehr um die Sache dreht sondern nur noch um euch selbst, um Befriedigung eures Egos. Diese Diskussion ist ein Paradebeispiel. Für die Sache ist es Schade, wenn es euch hilft macht weiter so... (jetzt dürft ihr alle auf mich einprügeln)

Tom

----------


## skipper

Es liegt vielleicht auch daran , dass wir Menschen uns eben nicht rational verhalten: jeder weiss das Übergewicht und Bewegungsmangel ein Risikofaktor für viele Erkrankungen ist- trotzdem steigt das Durchschnittsgewicht in den Industriestaaten, COPD wird in einigen Jahren die dritthäufigste Todesursache sein-trotzdem wird weltweit geraucht.
Schnell suchen wir Ursachen bei anderen, ohne vorher zu prüfen was wir selbst beitragen können.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Franzelxaver,

Du hast eine sehr gute Anmerkung gebracht mit Deiner Bergsteigerausrüstung und der Badewanne.

Die Entscheidungen jedes einzelnen können für Dich nur Hinweise/Hilfestellungen/Denkanregungen geben, jeder hat seinen eigenen Untermieter der sich so verhält wie er es will. "Genaue Vorhersagen" sind bis jetzt meines Wissens schwer möglich.
Ich habe für mich das Andenauerkreuz gemacht: was spricht für was - was spricht dagegen, was möchte ich auf jeden Fall nicht (Therapie und meine Begründung warum nicht - z. B. OP mit Dammschnitt-wollte ich absolut nicht)
Das hat die Therapie-Möglichkeiten, die ich in Erwägung gezogen habe, sehr stark eingegrenzt - bei Dir hat es sich vermutlich auch schon sehr eingegrenzt. Dann das gleiche Vorgehen noch einmal bei der Therapieentscheidung - positiv - negativ, dann war für mich die Entscheidung gefallen. Das alles zwei Seiten hat bzw. Nebenwirkungen haben kann war mir klar. Konnte ich aber in diesem Gespräch in der Klinik sehr gut diskutieren. Sicher ist, garnichts tun hat auch Nebenwirkungen!
Dann bin ich meinen Therapieweg gegangen, d. h. da Vinci unterstützte OP, bei ansteigen des postoperativen PSA-Wertes rechtzeitige Bestrahlung. Bis jetzt hat alles funktioniert - was in der Zukunft kommt, werde ich evtl. noch sehen.
Das war mein Weg, meine Entscheidungsfindung. 

Mach Dich nicht verrückt, höre lieber auf Dein "Baugefühl"!

Ich wünsche Dir ein gutes Gespräch.

arti

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Franzlxaver,

es ist sicher auch altersabhängig, was Menschen an einer Melodie oder auch an der Art der Präsentation besonders gefällt. Es gibt Ohrwürmer, die jeden Menschen ergreifen, egal ob jung oder alt. Weil dies Dein Thread ist, der so hohe Wellen geschlagen hat, und Du das von Dir eingestellte berühmte Lied auch bestimmt anders vorgetragen mögen könntest, mal *diese* und *jene* Variante. 

Gruß Harald.

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Franzlxaver,

nach den schwermütigen Musikstücken hier meine Einstellung zur Problematik. Ich hatte mich auch für eine RPE entschieden und stand danach vor dem Ergebnis: "Prostata raus, Krebs drin!" Das hat mich aber auch nicht umgehauen und ich bereue die Therapieentscheidung auch heute noch nicht. Trotz "nasser, toter Hose" (Einzelheiten bei "myProstate"). 
Kritisch bleiben, einen klaren Kopf und den Humor nicht verlieren, dann wird auch alles gut! Das wünsche ich Dir und Deiner Familie. 

 Gruß Roland

----------


## uwes2403

> Ach herje, was hab ich da nur losgetreten ... ein Tag auf Arbeit und hier kloppen sich die Fronten ...


Moin,

das habe ich zuerst auch gedacht, als ich hier ganz neu war....kannte ich bisher nur aus Automobilforen, wenn Audi und BMW Liebhaber aufeinander losgingen.

Rezept: Tüte Chips und ein Bier holen und den Diskussionen folgen...denn hier stecken trotz der Beiträge mit wenig zielführenden Meinungen doch viele wichtige und gute Informationen drin, die ich so geballt noch nirgends gefunden habe.

Grüße aus der AHB

Uwe

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Da ich kommenden Dienstag das Vorstellungsgespräch in der Siloah bei Prof. Lahme habe, werde ich am Wochenende, meine Liste an Fragen, die sich aus den Postings hier ergaben, zusammenstellen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dann Anmerkungen dazu kämen ...


Anmerkungen sind genug vorhanden. Vielleicht noch dies: Stell Dir Dein Leben in 20 Jahren vor. Viele, die hier schreiben, waren mit ihrer Erstdiagnose schon so alt. Aber egal. Stell Dir vor Du hast dann ein Rizidiv oder Metastasen. 

Du wirst dann Deine Entscheidung von heute neu bewerten. Nur eine zweiten Versuch hast Du nicht mehr. Rückfahrkarte ist bei der Bahn. Mach heute das, von dem Du annimmst, dass Du Dir in 20 Jahren keine Vorwürfe machst. Bewerte auch für Dich die Qualität der Belege zu diversen Positionen hier. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Schorschel, 


> Deine exquisite Musikauswahl hat mich beeindruckt.
> 
> Dieses Zitat allerdings......finde ich ziemlich unangebracht. Erstens frage ich mich, was Du dann in diesem Forums willst, und zweitens gibt es noch viel Sinnvolles jenseits des mainstreams von Krebshilfe/Krebsgesellschaft.
> 
> Dieser Satz von Dir......stimmt, und exakt deshalb ist dieses Forum unverzichtbar. Deine abfällige Einschätzung hat es definitiv nicht verdient - trotz mancher Auswüchse, die zwangsläufig in so einem Forum vorkommen.


Vielen Dank für das Kompliment zu meiner Musikauswahl. 

Zu meinem Zitat ("vom Forum nicht verrückt machen lassen" sowie "Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied") sag ich einfach so: Ich schreibe genau deswegen hier, weil die Leute nicht nur von Hacketal und seinen Kindern lesen sollen. Ich kann das viel besser als ein Arzt, weil Letzterer immer die Fassung bewahren muss und nicht "so'n Scheiß" wie ich gegen Reinardo schreiben darf. 

Und ohne Leute wie mich hättet Ihr ja gar keinen Spaß mit Eurem Leibowitz oder wie die Witzbolde so heißen. Du siehst: mein Aufenthalt ist von jeglicher Eitelkeit befreit und rein altruistisch. 

;-) D.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Und ohne Leute wie mich hättet Ihr ja gar keinen Spaß mit Eurem Leibowitz oder wie die Witzbolde so heißen. Du siehst: mein Aufenthalt ist von jeglicher Eitelkeit befreit und rein altruistisch.


Du nimmst den Mund ganz schön voll; verschluck Dich nicht. Einen Arzt mit Witzbold abzuqualifizieren, entlarvt Dich vollends. Auch Deine unsinnige Signatur, die für mich als ungebildeter Mensch nicht nachvollziehbar ist, zeigt an, welche übersteigerte Selbsteinschätzung Du hier aufs Trapez bringst.  Halt mal so langsam die Luft an, bevor Dir die Puste ausgeht. Du wirst sie dringend benötigen, wenn all das, was Du hier so von Dir gibst, als Bumerang auf Dich zukommt.

*Viele Menschen sind gut erzogen, um nicht mit vollem Mund zu sprechen, aber sie haben keine Bedenken, es mit leerem Kopf zu tun.
*(Orson Welles)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Halt mal so langsam die Luft an, bevor Dir die Puste ausgeht. Du wirst sie dringend benötigen, wenn all das, was Du hier so von Dir gibst, als Bumerang auf Dich zukommt.


Auf die Validierung dieser Prognose lasse ich mich gerne ein. Vielleicht habe ich das Glück, Deinen Bumerang spüren zu dürfen. So richtig ans Leder kommt der mir sowieso nicht.

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Ich schreibe genau deswegen hier, weil die Leute nicht nur von Hacketal und seinen Kindern lesen sollen...


Hier übertreibst Du ja maßlos.

Im Jahresdurchschnitt behandelt nur ein Bruchteil der Beiträge Dinge, die Dich auf die Palme bringen, also Hackethal, Issels, Leibowitz etc. Zwischendurch gibt es ab und zu Häufungen, wenn jemand mal wieder ein Fass aufmacht - meistens genau wissend, dass man Reaktionen lostritt.

 Und wie schon erwähnt: Es gibt auch sehr viel Sinnvolles abseits der schulmedizinischen Trampelpfade. Dazu gibt es hier im Forum Rede und Gegenrede, und niemand wird dümmer davon, sich das zu Gemüte zu führen.

Du brauchst also niemanden zu schützen, meine ich.

Schorschel

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Schorschel, ja stimmt ich übertreibte schon dolle... 

Nichts gegen Sinnvolles abseits der Schulmedizinischen Trampelpfade. Ich habe hier und woanders auch nicht zB gegen HIFU polemisiert, sondern nur Bedenken geäußert. Darüberhinaus sind Therapievorschläge besonders auch abseits der schulmedizinischen Trampelpfade zu belegen. Da dies meist ausfällt, gilt hierfür bis auf Weiteres der Aberglaube. 

Wenn aber wie hier im thread gleich mehrere Leute einem kräftigen jungen Mann nichts als Angst machen vor einer Standardtherapie, dann rückt die Palme schon näher. Eine Alternative haben sie auch nicht anzubieten. Das dollste an diesen Leuten ist noch, dass sie sich die Frage: "Wie bewerte ich meine Entscheidung in 20 Jahren, wenn ich dann Metastasen habe" gar nicht stellen müssen. Sie sind entweder jetzt schon (oder zum Zeitpunkt der Erstdiagnose) zu alt dafür oder sie haben nie eine ernsthafte Krebstherapie durchmachen müssen.  

Oben drauf auf die Palme klettert immer nur Gernot Hassknecht. ;-) 

Gruß, D.

----------


## Schorschel

> ... gilt hierfür bis auf Weiteres der *Aberglaube*...


Hallo Diogenes,

ich weiß, Du magst das Wort "Aberglaube" - es mag ja in der Physikvorlesung als "running gag" auch ganz lustig gewesen sein. Das Wort wird aber im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch als ziemlich abwertend verstanden. Woo-doo ist Aberglaube, das Werfen von Hühnerknochen in Afrika ebenfalls.

Noch nicht durch Evidenz "geadelte" (??) Therapieansätze pauschal als "Aberglaube" zu bezeichnen, finde ich unangemessen. Sie konnten einfach noch nicht in Studien überprüft werden - oft genug aus reinem Geldmangel. Deswegen von "Aberglaube" zu sprechen, ist unfair - der häufig gebrauchte Begriff "Alternativmedizin" ist da, glaube ich, eher angebracht.

Gruß
Schorschel

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Schorschel, für Ansätze der Alternativmedizin gibt es nachvollziehbare Belege ihrer Wirksamkeit. Diese haben angeführt zu werden. Wird dies unterlassen handelt es sich um Scharlatanerie, ihre Anhänger bewegen sich somit im Reich des Aberglaubens. 

Betroffene können anhand präsentierter Belege prüfen, ob der gemachte Vorschlag aus der Alternativmedizin (z.B. HIFU) für sie persönlich in Frage kommt. Ohne Belege kann der Betroffene nur glauben oder eben nicht - das ist dann klassischer Aberglaube. 

Außer in meiner Signatur werde ich das Unwort aber nicht systematisch pflegen

----------


## skipper

Hallo Diogenes,
als rationaler, naturwissenschaftlich orientierter Homo sapiens unterschätzt" mann" wahrscheinlich oft die Kraft der Psyche die durch Glaube/Aberglaube u.ä. viel positive Energie schöpfen kann. Diese Energien helfen beim Kampf gegen Erkrankungen , da sie eine Wirkung aufs Immunsystem haben. Bsp: Stress über längere Zeit dämpft dein Immunsystem .
Insofern haben Alternativmedizin , ob direkte Wirkung oder  im Umweg über die Psyche durchaus ihren Platz. Kritisch wird es dann, wenn skrupellose Geschäftemacher Notlagen ausnutzen. 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Skipper, stimmt! Deswegen habe ich ja auch Reinardo in Posting 19 so kräftig gegen das Bein getreten. Er war in Posting 18 mit der Psyche des Betroffenen nicht nur nicht zimperlich. 

Unabhängig davon können auch Empfehlungen für die Psyche belebt werden. Ansonsten beansprucht der Autor für seine Empfehlung den Glauben für sich. Das ist Aberglaube vom Feinsten.

Gruß, D.

----------


## Franzlxaver

Da an anderer Stelle wieder auf den Thread verwiesen wurde, hier mal ne Aktualisierung. OP-Termin ist der 25. März (daVinci im Siloah Pforzheim). CT Abdomen und Ganzkörperskelettszintigraphie diese Woche befundfrei, so dass die Chancen wohl recht gut stehen, dass das Teil nicht systemisch ist. Einseitig nerverhaltend ist geplant. Von beidseitig erhaltend wird ob der Lage durchgängig abgeraten. Lymphknoten-Untersuchung bei der OP wird gemacht. Über speziellere Nebenwirkungen wie Anastomosenstriktur oder Penisverkürzung (übrigens mit zu erwartenden 0,5-1 cm bestätigt) wurde neben Inkontinenz und Impotenz gesprochen.

Dank an alle, die konstruktiv zur Vorbereitung beigetragen haben.

----------


## Horst1949

Dann drücke ich für den 25. März und die Zeit danach ganz fest die Daumen, alles Gute

----------


## Frank1958

Auch ich drücke Dir die Daumen und wünsche nur das Beste. Alles Gute und Kopf hoch. Es geht weiter.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Sehr gut, Franzl! Nutz die zwei Wochen, um Dir auch körperlich nochmal fitnessmäßig eins zu geben, in dem Du die Muckibude zerstörst oder im Hallenbad das Wasser ausschöpfst. 

;-) D.

----------


## Franzlxaver

Tach zusammen, wer mein "Ich über mich" verfolgt hat, freute sich vielleicht die letzten 15 Monate mit mir. Jetzt sind wir aber an nem Punkt angekommen, wo der PSA 2x über 0,2 lag (0,25 und 0,28 bei "regulärer" Kontrolle und erneutes Messen eine Woche nach erstem Befund über 0,2). 

Morgen (Freitag) steht das Beratungsgespräch beim Urologen an. Er empfiehlt eine Strahlentherapie über ca. sieben Wochen. Details erfahre ich dann morgen. Wie sind denn im Forum die Erfahrungen mit biochemischem Rezidiv und Meinungen zur Strahlentherapie? Was wären die Alternativen?
LG vom Franzl

----------


## wesoj55

Guten Morgen Franzl,
sehe dir einmal mein Profil an.

Hatte auch, nach fast genau ein Jahr nach der Op ein Rezidiv, was bestrahlt wurde.
Danach ging der PSA Wert auch wieder brav zurück bis unter der Nachweisgrenze.

Leider hielt dieser Wert nicht allzu lange, sodas ich zur Zeit wieder in der Situation bin, was machen bei einem weiteren Anstieg.( PET-CT ? )
Meine nächste Messung ist am 07.07.14, bin gespannt, was dabei rauskommt.

Habe aber bisher die Behandlungswahl bei mir nicht bereut und denke, das ich zu richtigen Zeitpunkt das richtige gemacht habe.

Wünsche dir viel Glück bei der Wahl deiner weiteren Behandlung und hoffe, das du es besser hinbekommst als ich.

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Franzl,

Du hast keine andere Wahl, als die Strahlentherapie. Es ist ja gut möglich, dass sie hilft. Versuchst Du es nicht, könntest Du Dir ewig Vorwürfe machen, dass Du es nicht probiert hast.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Servus,

ich würde mich der Empfehlung anschliessen. Die Tatsache, dass Dein PSA zwischen März und heute einen ordentlichen Sprung gemacht hat zeigt m.E., dass Handlungsbedarf besteht - und je eher, desto besser.

Wirkliche Alternativen kann ich (bin aber nur betroffener Laie) nicht wirklich entdecken. Hormontherapie wäre mir zu früh....und warten, bis der PSA so hoch ist, dass man den Ort des Geschehens bildgebend darstellen kann, um ggf. nachzuoperieren
ist wohl auch keine Option...denn dann wird das Rezidiv vermutlich zu groß sein, um noch zu bestrahlen.

Die Frage sollte aber der Strahlentherapeut dir morgen beantworten können.

Interessehalber: Wie hoch waren denn die Gleason 5 Anteile Deines Tumors bei der OP (sollte im Bericht/Befund stehen)

Alles Gute

Uwe

----------


## Franzlxaver

> ... 
> Interessehalber: Wie hoch waren denn die Gleason 5 Anteile Deines Tumors bei der OP (sollte im Bericht/Befund stehen)
> 
> Alles Gute
> 
> Uwe


Hi,  steht nicht nur im Befund sondern auch im "Ich über mich"  ;-) 
 Aus 4+3 wurde 3+5

Merci für eure Einschätzungen und Wünsche

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

das aus 4+3 3+5 wurde hatte ich gesehen :-)
...aber wieviel % Anteil hat der 5 -er ? .....bei mir waren es 15% und die Prognose für die RT war, das Gleason 5 Anteile darauf vermutlich weniger ansprechen....

Grüße

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Franzlxaver,

"uwes2403" wollte die Prozentanteile des GS-5 wissen. D.h. im Patho-Befund müsste z. B. stehen GS-8 (3+5) 20%. Die 20 % beziehen sich dabei auf den prozentualen GS-5 Anteil.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## LudwigS

> "uwes2403" wollte die Prozentanteile des GS-5 wissen. D.h. im Patho-Befund müsste z. B. stehen GS-8 (3+5) 20%. Die 20 % beziehen sich dabei auf den prozentualen GS-5 Anteil.


Müsste richtig heissen:

"uwes2403" wollte die Prozentanteile des GG-5 wissen. D.h. im Patho-Befund müsste z. B. stehen GS-8 (3+5) 20%. Die 20 % beziehen sich dabei auf den prozentualen GG-5 Anteil.

Nichts für ungut.

Big brother is waching you  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## LudwigS

> waching ??


watching muss es natürlich heissen.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Franzlxaver

> ...
> Interessehalber: Wie hoch waren denn die Gleason 5 Anteile Deines Tumors bei der OP (sollte im Bericht/Befund stehen)
> ...


Sorry for delay und das fehlende Verstehen der Frage. Ich hatte die Unterlagen an Ostern nach der vierten Kontrolle und >12 Monate seit OP ganz weit weg geräumt, weil ich dachte, dass es vorbei ist und ich diese nie mehr bräuchte :-( Gefragt ist nach den Gleason-Graden? Da steht im pathologischen Befund:
3 (50%), 4 (20%), 5 (30%)
Für Interpretationen der Werte Danke vorab. 

Gibt es eine Einschätzung zur PSMA-PET CT Diagnostik? Wertvoll? Interessant? Spielerei?

----------


## uwes2403

No problem with delay :-)

Aus der Interpretation halte ich mich aber raus, da gibt's kompetentere Schreiber hier. Bei war die Verteilung 4 (75%) 5 (15%) und 3 (10%)....und ich hatte die Info erhalten, dass das Ansprechen von Gleason 5 Anteilen auf Bestrahlung eher zweifelhaft sei.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Franzlxaver

Hi Uwe, beim Gespräch mit den Strahlentherapeuten wurde mir versichert, dass wenn welche im Bestrahlungsbereich sind, auch 5er-Zellen zerstört würden. 

Ansonsten bin ich unschlüssig wegen des zu bestrahlenden Bereichs. Loge ist klar. Der Bereich der Lymphabflussbahnen wird empfohlen (auch von meinem Urologen). Entnommen wurden bei der OP 8 Knoten, alle nicht befallen. Um sicher zu sein, hätten es 10-15 sein müssen, meine ich verstanden zu haben. Die Nebenwirkungen sind dann aber erwartungsgemäß auch größer. Gibt es da Meinungen hier im Forum zu?

Für Ende Juli ist jetzt auch ein PSMA-PET-CT angesetzt. Vielleicht warte ich einfach mal das Auswertungsgespräch ab. Bestrahlungen sollen dann in der zweiten Augusthälfte beginnen.

Sonniges WE euch allen

----------


## uwes2403

Servus,

bei mir sind 25 Knoten entnommen worden, ohne Nebenwirkungen (minimale Lymphozelen, die nach 4 Wochen weg waren).....ist ja jetzt aber eh' gelaufen. Die Idee, vor der RT ein PSMA PET CT zu machen, finde ich gut....erleichtert dem Radiologen wahrscheinlich das Zielen, da er sieht, wo noch Herde sind...ob das PSMA allerdings bei Deinem PSA von knapp 0,3 schon etwas (alles ?) darstellen kann, würde ich nochmal hinterfragen.

Toi Toi

Uwe

----------


## Franzlxaver

Wurde auch nachgefragt. Ist sicher noch "experimentell" aber da bin ich gerne mal Versuchskaninchen. Vertretbar wäre es. Wenns den Erkrankten nach uns dient ...

Das mit den erhöhten Nebenwirkungen meinte ich, weil ja ein größerer Bereich dann bestrahlt wird. Neue Knoten sollen nicht entnommen werden. Es hätten wohl letztes Jahr bei der OP 10 (besser 15) sein sollen, um was "Belastbares" (Restrisiko bleibt ja immer) sagen zu können. 

Merci für die Wünsche

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Franzl,

ich war in einer ähnlichen Situation: ca. 2 Jahre nach RPE Wiederanstieg des PSA und dann Strahlentherapie. Ich hatte allerdings einen befallenen Lymphknoten,
(der war auch schon vor der RPE im CT suspekt) und daher wurde die Betsrahlungs der Lymphbahnen empfohlen und auch durchgeführt.
Die Nebenwirkungen waren sehr moderat (s.http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...nach-RPE/page4 ) und heute, ca. 1,5 Jahre
nach Beendigung der Bestrahlung spüre ich kaum etwas (geringe Inkontinenz hat sich eingestellt).

Die Bestahlung der Lymphbahnen wurde auch bei mir von verschiedenen Strahlentherapeuten unterschiedlich beurteilt 
und soweit ich mich erinnere empfiehlt sie unser Strahlentherapeut Daniel Schmid auch nur bei befallenen Lymphknoten.

Vielleicht sieht man ja bei dir im PSMA etwas und kann dann auf besserer Basis entscheiden.

Ich wünsche dir ein gutes Gelingen und viel Erfolg
Roland


P.S. meine Antwort hat sich jetzt mit deiner zeitlich überscnitten

----------


## Franzlxaver

Hi Roland, merci für den Link. Bei dir scheint sich der PSA ja bei 0,1 eingependelt zu haben. Diesen Wert wünsch ich dir noch die nächsten 25 Jahre ;-)

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Franz,

dann hatte ich die Frage zu den Nebenwirkungen falsch verstanden. Bei mir sind die Lymphabflußwege mitbestrahlt worden. Nebenwirkungen moderat (wobei mir natürlich der Vergleich zu einer RT fehlt, bei der nur die Loge bestrahlt wird). Siehe Profil.... ich bin jetzt 1 Jahr nach RT, geblieben ist allerdings immer noch gelegentlicher Harnverlust in der Nacht ( 1-2 x Monatlich), wenn ich vor dem Schlafengehen viel getrunken habe und zu tief schlafe, um rechtzeitig aufzuwachen. Aber auch das ist rückblickend viel viel besser geworden....

Warte das CT ab, dann weisst Du hoffentlich genauer, wo anzusetzen ist.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Franzlxaver

Und weiter geht es mit den Erfahrungsberichten ;-)

PSMA-PET-CT war für mich harmlos vom Ablauf her. Dass das GA-68 angeblich sofort wieder abgebaut wird, nehm ich jetzt einfach mal hin. Ich spürte bei mir keine Nebenwirkungen.

Dafür brachte es das Ergebnis, dass ein Lymphknoten im Beckenbereich ziemlich gefräßig war und im CT kräftig markiert wurde. Der Knoten hat 16 mm Durchmesser. War nur der Erstbefund und wird weiter ausgewertet, aber es nimmt mir schon mal die Entscheidung ab, ob nur die Loge oder auch der Lymphabflussbereich bestrahlt wird. 

Jetzt fahr ich erstmal mit meinen Kindern an den Gardasee. Am 18. August ist dann Auswertungsgespräch, am 19. Planungs-CT und ab 25. sollen die Bestrahlungen beginnen. Drückt mir die Daumen ...

----------


## Urologe

Da Sie noch relativ jung sind würde ich an Ihrer Stelle überlegen,
die restlichen Lymphknoten inklusive des offensichtlich befallenen
in einer Salvage-Lymphadenektomie entfernen zu lassen.
Danach dan Radiatio der Prostataloge und des Lymphabflussgebietes.
So haben Sie zumindest die Chance, noch längere Zeit ohne eine 
Hormontherapie aus, die bei Gleason 5-Anteilen leiderr auch nicht ewig
halten würde.
Eine reine Bestrahlung dieses Lymphknotens ist meistens nicht so effektiv,
weill die Dosis durch den davor liegenden Darm begrenzt wird.

----------


## Franzlxaver

Danke für die Einschätzung. Die Salvage-Lymphadenektomie wäre ne ambulante OP? Oder stationär? Macht man das in der Regel dort, wo auch da Vinci gemacht wurde oder in der Klinik, die bestrahlen wird? Merci vorab

----------


## Urologe

Das ist stationär wie die RPE. Man sollte sich dazu eine Klinik aussuchen, die das häufiger macht wie z.B.
Klinikum Planegg -  Dr. Oberneder, Achen - Prof. Heidenreich, USKH Kiel - Prof. Jünemann, Oldenburg - Prof. Wawrozeck ...

----------


## Franzlxaver

Danke für die norddeutschen Nennungen. Wer macht sowas denn im Süden? Karlsruhe? Pforzheim? Heidelberg?

----------


## Urologe

War doch dabei Planegg bei München, Heidenreich in Aachen

----------


## Franzlxaver

Nochmals Danke. Ist halt beides mehr als 300 km entfernt. Deshalb die Frage, ob es auch etwas "Gutes in der Nähe", also KA, PF oder HD gibt

----------


## Urologe

Für eine solch wichtige OP halte ich auch 500 Km nicht für zu weit!

----------


## RalfDm

> Für eine solch wichtige OP halte ich auch 500 Km nicht für zu weit!


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Zitat Dr. Strum: "Suchen Sie sich einen Künstler!" Einen Künstler gibt es nun mal nicht immer gleich um die nächste Ecke.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Franzlxaver,

vom Klinikum Heidelberg magst Du *hier etwas lesen.

*Es geht da zwar um Salvage-Ektomie nach Radiatio. Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass auch eine Salvage-Lymphadenektomie dort zum Behandlungsspektrum gehört.

Nachfolgende Links vermitteln einen Eindruck nicht nur über das Für und Wider:

http://www.prostata.de/m_1210_metastasenop.html
http://www.urologie-kiel.de/fileadmi...itsbeilage.pdf
http://www.mriu.de/pdf/PT_Prostata_2...e_Therapie.pdf
https://www.thieme-connect.com/produ...s-0032-1333239
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...Prostatektomie

Ich wünsche Dir Erfolg bei dem geplanten Therapieweg.

*"Der Mensch hat dreierlei Wege klug zu handeln: durch Nachdenken ist der edelste, durch Nachahmen der einfachste, durch Erfahrung der bitterste"*
(Konfuzius)

Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

wie wär´s mit unserem Professor Schostak in Magdeburg?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Franzlxaver

> ...
> Einen Künstler gibt es nun mal nicht immer gleich um die nächste Ecke.


Nicht immer, aber fragen/suchen hilft manchmal ;-) Besonders wenn du alleinerziehend bist und die Zeit knapp bemessen ...

Danke für eure Reaktionen.

----------


## Franzlxaver

Update: Die Entscheidung pro Salvage ist zwischenzeitlich gefallen. OP-Termin ist am 27. in Aachen

----------


## uwes2403

Na denn... Toi Toi Toi :-)

uwe

----------


## Franzlxaver

Es ist schön, wenn man sich die Profile anschaut, dass noch viele meiner seinerzeitigen "Berater" hier an Bord sind. Für mich war das Forum eine immense Hilfe.
Kaum zu glauben, dass es schon fast fünf Jahre her sind, dass ein erhöhter PSA festgestellt wurde und die anschließende Biopsie vor über 4 Jahren zu Davinci und das Jahr drauf zu Salvage führten. Die letzten drei Jahre verliefen auch quasi beschwerdefrei (weder Inkontinenz noch Impotenz) und der PSA pendelte weiter um die 0,2. Und so konnte ich im Frühjahr gut gelaunt und entspannt meinen 50sten feiern.
Getrübt wird das Ganze nun durch nen Sprung vom PSA auf 0,66. Ich hatte gehofft, dass das Thema Bestrahlung an mir vorübergeht, aber ich werde mich nach dem Urlaub dann wohl Richtung erneutem PSMA/PET-CT bewegen. 
Bin gespannt, was sich die letzten 3-4 Jahre alles weiterentwickelt hat. In 2014 war das PSAM/PET-CT ja noch eher im "Versuchsstadium". Und dann natürlich die Frage, ob sich auch bei der Bestrahlung neue Wege auftaten. Mit weniger Nebenwirkungen und höherer Wirkung. Ich les mich hier auch mal wieder ein, ob es neue Behandlungsmethoden gibt. Auf jeden Fall ein "Hallo, ich bins mal wieder" ;-)

----------


## reini99

Hallo Franz,
habe auch Rezidiv mit 0,56. PSMA PET/CT hat nichts gefunden. Jetzt läuft Radiatio mit 66 GY. Danach wieder abwarten. Habe manchmal das Gefühl PCA ist unheilbar; er legt sich nur manchmal für ein paar Jahre schlafen.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Franzlxaver

Hallo Reinhard, 
 ja, cancer is a bitch. Wenn ich in dein Profil schaue, dann warst du ja auch auf nem guten Weg. Ist IMRT der Standard bei Bestrahlungen? Ich hatte die Gespräche aus 2014 schon alle ausgeblendet und fange jetzt wieder von vorne an, mich zu informieren. 
 LG in den Norden

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo Franz,
> habe auch Rezidiv mit 0,56. PSMA PET/CT hat nichts gefunden. Jetzt läuft Radiatio mit 66 GY. Danach wieder abwarten. Habe manchmal das Gefühl PCA ist unheilbar; er legt sich nur manchmal für ein paar Jahre schlafen.
> LG
> Reinhard


Reinhard, was wird da bestrahlt, wenn das CT nichts gefunden hat? Bin nämlich in einer ähnlichen Situation, habe jetzt 0,31 ng/ml PSA  (nach 8 1/2 Jahren < 0,07) allerdings sagt mein Urologe, "momentan nichts machen, bleiben Sie entspannt". 
Alles Gute
Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Volker

Du hast einen (zwar etwas wackeligen) PSA-Anstieg mit einer Verdoppelungszeit
von rund einem halben Jahr. Das macht unbehandelt in fünf Jahren etwa das
tausendfache**. Damit ist also nicht zu spassen. Einfach warten macht das nicht
besser.

Siehe dazu im gelben Link ganz oben auf der Seite das [Grundwissen],
Kapitel 7.12.1, 'Salvage-Bestrahlung'.
Dort ist auch dieser Artikel der Martini-Klinik verlinkt:
https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/lit...ats-april-2012

Je früher die Salvage-Bestrahlung angewendet wird, desto höher ist die Erfolgschance.
Abwarten, bis Bildgebung in etwa einem Jahr möglich wird, ist also kontrakroduktiv.
Das käme erst dann in Frage, wenn die Salvage ein Misserfolg wäre,
womit mit zunehmendem PSA zunehmend gerechnet werden müsste.

Konsultiere bald einen Radioonkologen oder gleich das Tumorboard an einer
Uniklinik. Dein Urologe hat seine (irrige) Meinung, die dir nicht weiterhilft.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

**Verlängere in der oberen Myprostate-PSA-Grafik den Anstieg der letzten
vier Werte mit dem Lineal und schaue, wann diese Gerade die 100er und
die 1'000er-Linie schneide. Das gilt es JETZT zu knicken!

----------


## reini99

Bei mir wird nur die Loge bestrahlt, da die 15 entfernten Lymphknoten ohne Befund waren. Der Nuklearmediziner (PSMA) war auch überzeugt, dass dem so sei. Er vermutete auch, dass in/an Harnröhrennähe tumoröse Reste vorhanden sein könnten.
Genaues weiss man erst in ca 12 Monaten.Dann sollte der PSA auf nicht messbar gesunken sein. Aber wie gesagt, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Franzlxaver

@ 				 				 					 						 	*Hvielemi*:
Zitat aus deinem Link:
"*Schlussfolgerung:*  Unsere Ergebnisse lassen vermuten, dass das rezidivfreie Überleben bei  einem PSA-Wert <0,28 µg/l vor SRT bessere Ergebnisse mit sich bringt,  als bei einem PSA-Wert >0,28 µg/l."
Dann wäre das für mich bei inzwischen 0,66 ja eher nix, oder?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Dann wäre das für mich bei inzwischen 0,66 ja eher nix, oder?


Nein, nicht nix, denn auch unter 0.66ng/ml sind die Chancen besser als darüber,
aber halt weniger gut. Aber Du bist ja bereits über die typische Salvage-Situation
raus und hattest schonmal eine Lymphknoten-OP.
Da Du nun schon wieder in dem Bereich bist, wo man mit Bildgebung vielleicht 
was sehen könnte, wäre es bestimmt nicht falsch, erneut mit einem PSMA-PET 
zu schauen, ob man ein konkretes Ziel für Strahlen ausmachen könnte, das man 
dann wohl mit SBRT und einer höheren Dosis angehen würde, 
als die 'blinde' Salvage.

Der Einsatz lohnt sich vielleicht, denn die Alternative wäre die Hormontherapie ...

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Franzlxaver

Danke @Konrad,
dann sollte ich wohl das PSMA-PET doch noch vor meinem Urlaub angehen. Ist das denn weiterentwickelt worden? In 2014 hatte es ja für einen Lymphknoten "heftig" angeschlagen aber ALLE entnommenen waren befundfrei

----------


## Hvielemi

> In 2014 hatte es ja für einen Lymphknoten "heftig" angeschlagen aber ALLE entnommenen waren befundfrei


Lieber Franzlxaver
Was sich weiterentwickeln sollte, ist wohl nicht das PSMA-PET, sondern dein Pathologe!
Schaut man sich deinen PSA-Verlauf vor und nach der OP an, wird offensichtlich,
dass der steile Anstieg vor der Lymphadektomie gebrochen worden ist, also
ein sehr aggressiver, PSMA-positiver Knoten entnommen worden war. 
Den hat der Patho wohl einfach übersehen im Resektat.

Ob Du jetzt auf deinen Urlaub verzichten sollest, hängt ganz von der Dauer ab.
Vor der Lymph-OP im 2014 verdoppelte sich dein PSA alle knapp zwei Monate, heute
hast Du eine weitaus längere Verdoppelungszeit von rund fünf Monaten.
Wenn das so bleibt, hast Du in der halben Verdoppelungszeit knapp 1ng/ml
PSA erreicht, was für ein modernes PSMA-PET recht gut passt. Das wäre
dann etwa Mitte September ...
Der Entscheid liegt bei Dir.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Franzlxaver

Einmal mehr Danke für die offenen Worte und das "Klarstellen", was bzw. wer sich weiterzuentwickeln hat ;-)

----------


## Franzlxaver

Update: PSMA in Köln wird am 17. Juli sein in der dortigen Nuklearmedizin. Ist mit meinem hiesigen Urologen und Prof Heidenreich, der ja von Aachen nach Köln gewechselt ist, soweit besprochen.
Es bleibt spannend ...

----------


## reini99

Unglaublich: Nach nur 4 Wochen IMRT 20*1,8Gy sinkt der PSA von 0,65ng auf 0,33ng. Noch 17 Bestrahlungen;ob der weiterhin so rasant fällt?  Angeblich soll der PSA Rückgang bis 18Mo. dauern liest man hier.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Franzlxaver

Glückwunsch. Wünsche dir, dass es weiter fällt.
Meine Auswertung vom PSMA-PET-CT ist morgen. Bin gespannt. Hab den Fehler gemacht und mir die CD (bzw. inzwischen ja DVDs) mitgeben lassen und Montagabend noch "Selbstauswertung" gespielt. Fachlich natürlich alles Quatsch, was man da reininterpretiert und so bin ich ganz froh, dass ich bis zum morgigen Termin kaum Zeit habe, um weiter zu fabulieren.

----------


## nomade

Das erinnert mich an einen blöden Witz:

Wird einer beim Boarding für einen Flug mit einer Bombe erwischt. Nicht funktionsfähig, aber doch eine Bombe.
Stundenlange Verhöre, Überprüfung der Person etc. Schließlich ist die Polizei ratlos: "Wieso haben Sie als völlig unbescholtener Bürger ohne irgendwelche Kontakte zu radikalen Organisationen eine Bombe im Gepäck?" Er: "Ist meine Versicherung. Es ist doch völlig gegen jede Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass zwei Bomben im gleichen Flieger sind!"

----------


## Franzlxaver

Du meinst den Kommetar des Anästhesisten in meiner Sig? Ja, so hat jeder seine Sicht der Dinge ;-)

----------


## Georg_

So ganz stimmt der Kommentar des Anästesisten nicht. Ich hatte über eine Studie berichtet, die langfristig Patienten nach einer Hormontherapie beobachtet hatte. Daraus das untenstehende Bild, ich beziehe mich nur auf die Tortendiagramme unten "Cause of Death". Es waren nach 10 Jahren 13% der Teilnehmer in der Studie verstorben. Im linken Tortendiagramm sieht man dass nach 10 Jahren 18% der Verstorbenen an Prostatakrebs, aber auch 18% an anderen Krebsarten gestorben waren. Im rechten Tortendiagramm waren noch mehr an anderen Krebsarten verstorben, das lag aber zum Teil an der Chemo mit Mitoxantrone. Es ist auch angegeben, welche Tumorarten es waren. GI steht für Gastro-Intestinal, diverse Unterleibstumore.

Georg

----------


## Franzlxaver

Ja, so ist das mit der Statistik ... Ohne jetzt Churchill zitieren wollen: es gibt immer Unwägbarkeiten, wenn man sich auf Statistik und Wahrscheinlichkeiten verlässt ... so auch bei mir, denn das UPDATE ist da. Was bei 50% der Fälle wohl vorkommt, trat auch bei mir ein: Wiederbefall eines Lymphknoten (gemessen ca 2,7 x 2,2 cm). 

Befund der Nuklearmedizin nach PSMA-PET-CT:
"Nach Prostatektomie (2013) und LAD (2014) zeigt sich rechts angrenzend an die Arteria iliaca interna ein kräftig PSMA-exprimierende Raumforderung, passend zu einer Lymphknotenmetastase. Darüber hinaus kein Nachweis von PSMA-postiven herdbefunden im Sinne eines Lokalrezidivs oder eine Fernmetastasierung"

Was bedeutet das für mich? Mein Favorit ist die erneute Entnahme wie schon 2014. Hatte keinerlei Nebenwirkungen und ich hatte drei Jahre Ruhe. Neu wäre, dass am Tag vorher erneut eine radioaktive Gabe erfolgen würde und man dann bei geöffnetem Bauch per Sonde etwaige Radioaktivität "messen" könnte und man somit auch im PSMA nicht sichtbare (weil zu kleine) Lymphknoten gleich mitentfernen könnte. Das mit der Sonde hört sich vielversprechend an. Gibt es Meinungen dazu? Danke vorab und LG von einem erleichterten Forumsmitglied ;-)

----------


## Georg_

Das hört sich nach dem Verfahren von Dr. Maurer in München an. Während der Lymphadenektomie kann der Operateur nicht sehen, welche Lymphknoten auf dem PSMA PET/CT geleuchtet haben. Daher werden in dem Verfahren von Dr. Maurer die "leuchtenden" Lymphknoten ähnlich wie bei einem PSMA PET/CT markiert und der Operateur kann "hören", welche Lymphknoten befallen sind und diese gezielt entnehmen. Sonst besteht die Gefahr, dass er einige Lymphknoten entnimmt, aber die übersieht, die auf dem PSMA PET/CT geleuchtet haben. Ganz deckungsgleich bekommt man die für die Operation markierten Lymphknoten und das Ergebnis eines PSMA PET/CTs nicht, der Radiologe hat dies ja auch subjektiv beurteilt und sein Kollege hätte das u.U. anders gemacht.

Ich selbst bevorzuge die Cyberknife Bestrahlung da diese weniger Nebenwirkungen als eine Lymphadenektomie haben soll. Du hast da wirklich Glück gehabt. Du kannst Dich ja bei Dr. Muacevic in München beraten lassen.

Georg

----------


## Franzlxaver

Danke für den Link. Der Hinweis kam von Prof. Heidenreich in Köln. 
https://urologie.uk-koeln.de/erkrank...tatakarzinoms/

----------


## Georg_

Prof. Heidenreich erwähnte in Magdeburg, dass er ein ähnliches Verfahren wie Dr. Maurer anwenden würde. Er hat darüber aber, soweit mir bekannt, noch nicht in Fachzeitschriften oder auf Kongressen berichtet. Dr. Maurer dagegen hat dies schon mehrfach vorgetragen und auch Fachbeiträge veröffentlicht. 

Damit will ich die Verfahren aber nicht in deren Wirkung bewerten.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo,

unser Forumskollege PeterAs hat *hier* über seine Erfahrungen mit einem vergleichbaren Verfahren  berichtet, er wurde am Uniklinikum Freiburg operiert.
Leider ist sein PSA Wert nach einigen Monaten wieder angestiegen, so die letzte Mitteilung, die ich von ihm gefunden habe.

Eine Frage zu deinem PSMA PET/CT, Franzlxaver: hast du es in der Nuklearmedizin der Uni Köln machen lassen? Welcher Tracer wurde bei dir eingesetzt,
68Ga oder 18F und hattest du darauf irgendeinen Einfluss? Georg hat sich neulich ja etwas skeptisch gegenüber dem empfindlicheren 18F geäußert.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Franzlxaver

Hallo Roland, Danke für den Link zu PeterAs. Ich bin zu sehr Laie, um beurteilen zu können, ob das Verfahren von 2015 in Freiburg vergleichbar mit dem jetzt in Köln ist. Klar ist es schade, wenn der PSA wieder ansteigt. Aber dass bei ner OP "alles an befallenem Gewebe" entfernt wird, kann natürlich niemand garantieren. Ich für mich habe im Rückblick drei wunderschöne Jahre seit Aachen gehabt und wenn das jetzt auch wieder drei Jahre hält (mit der "verbesserten" Knotenfindung vielleicht noch länger), dann sind alle Kids aus dem Haus und die Technik (z.B. Bestrahlung) wird sich auch weiterentwickeln, so dass ich nach meinem 50ten dieses Frühjahr ernsthaft die Feier für den 55ten anpeile ;-)
Das PSMA-Pet-CT in Köln war mit 68Ga. Da ich das auch schon in 2014 in der Kombination hatte (damals in KA), hab ich mich nicht weiter drum gekümmert, ob es noch andere Tracer gegeben hätte. Offensichtlich schon => https://nuklearmedizin.uk-koeln.de/e...ieht-beim-pet/ Das 68Ga wird in Köln wohl 2x die Woche angerührt und so war ein Termin auch zeitnah möglich.

----------


## Georg_

Nach meiner Erfahrung wird in Köln überwiegend das Gallium PSMA PET/CT gemacht, das 18F nur auf Anfrage. Also zwei Tage in der Woche Gallium und einen Tag 18F, wenn gewünscht.

Georg

----------


## Franzlxaver

UPDATE #1: Mein Hausarzt hat beim allgemeinen Blutbild noch PSA mitgemacht => 0,84 ... Tendenz also weiter steigend und Konrad hatte erneut recht, dass bei Warten bis September die 1 vorm Komma wohl geknackt gewesen wäre
UPDATE #2: OP-Termin wird sein am 16. August. Mit PSMA am Tag vorher und radioaktivem Frühstück am OP-Tag

----------


## Hvielemi

Es tut mir leid, dass ich "erneut recht" hatte mit meinen PSA-Unkenrufen.
Nun wünsche ich dir, dass das PSMA-PET, egal mit welchem Nuklid, und das 
Nuklearfrühstück die betroffenen Knoten dem Chirurgen vollständig anzeigen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Franzlxaver

Lieber Konrad,
nein, ich habe zu danken. Ohne deine "Rechthaberei" ;-) hätte ich die Augen verschlossen und das PSMA-PET rausgeschoben. Nun bin ich im Urlaub in Griechenland, genieße die Zeit bis zur OP und freu mich auf eine Zeit ohne befallene Knoten, so dass ich auch die nächsten Jahre meine Kids noch endgültig erwachsen werden sehen darf. 
LG vom saronischen Golf

----------


## Franzlxaver

UPDATE: Nach OP ohne Komplikationen (außer dem per PSMA-PET-CT-identifizierten Knoten wurde kein weiterer detektiert) heute 6 Wochen danach erster PSA-Wert: 1,552 ... keine Ahnung, was ich davon halten soll. Nächste Kontrolle in 4 Wochen. Spätestens dann erwarte/erhoffe ich eigentlich nen Rückgang.

----------


## uwes2403

Servus,

trotz Entfernung des Knotens ist der PSA weiter gestiegen ?  Dann ist noch irgendwo etwas, dass die PSMA - PET CT nicht gezeigt hat....das Problem kenne ich...  :-(

Möge sich deine Hoffnung erfüllen, aber realistisch ist das - fürchte ich - nicht.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Franzlxaver

Danke. Hab gerade in deinem Profil gesehen, dass bei dir auch wieder hoch ging. Cancer is a bitch :-(

----------


## Franzlxaver

Hatten wir das eigentlich schon mal hier im Board oder kennt jemand nen Fall, wo der PSA-Wert erst deutlich mehr als sechs Wochen nach LK-Entnahme fiel?

----------


## Georg_

Wir hatten hier im Forum den Fall, dass sich bei einem Kontroll-PSMA PET/CT zeigte, dass der befallene Lymphknoten bei der LND nicht entfernt worden war. Ganz sicher kann man sich nicht sein, dass bei der Operation der betreffende Knoten auch gefunden wird. Wenn der PSA Wert nicht fällt, sollte man wieder mit einem PSMA PET/CT nachsehen. Entweder ist der alte Knoten noch da oder ein neuer aufgetreten.

Georg

----------


## Franzlxaver

Hallo Georg,
ja, der Verdacht liegt nahe. Aber um genau das zu vermeiden wurde ja die Radionuklidmarkierung vorgeschaltet. Im OP-Bericht findet sich: "... Es kann der im MRT vorbeschriebene pathologische Lymphknoten sicher in der Tiefe der Fossa Marcille dorsal der A. und V. iliaca externa bis in die Tiefe des Acetabulums komplett reseziert werden. Die nachfolgende Inspektion des Situs mit der Gammasonde zeigt keine Aktivität mehr. ..." Klingt für mich als Laie so, als ob der alte Knoten gefunden wurde. Ein "neuer" befallener Knoten, den man im (Ganzkörper) PSMA-PET-CT und auch mit der Gammasonde nicht gesehen hat, wäre definitiv unschön :-( Also zunächst mal weiter warten.

----------


## Georg_

Wenn man dies liest, ist jeder Zweifel ausgeräumt. Aber irgendein Tumorherd muss ja das PSA erzeugen. Eine LND würde ich mit einer Prostataoperation vergleichen, wenn der befallene Lymphknoten entfernt wurde, so fällt der PSA Wert sofort. Dazu habe ich aber keine eigene Erfahrung.

Also irgendwann ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen. Dem Radiologen aber nicht erzählen, dass eine LND gemacht wurde. Sonst schreibt er dem Kollegen zuliebe nicht: ".... erkennbar ist der vorbekannte Lymphknoten...". Mein Vorschlag ist aber dann nebenan von Prof. Heidenreich bei Frau Prof. Marnitz-Schulze den sichtbaren Herd mit CyberKnife wegzustrahlen. Ich hatte keine Nebenwirkungen und die sind dabei wirklich selten.

Georg

----------

